# Current Obsessions



## ChynaDoll14 (Nov 10, 2010)

Have any of you lasted a period of time where you were Obsessed with a product(s) or Look?. My Current product obsession is the Combination of Revlon Colorburst Lipstick in Soft Nude with mac's Cremesheen Glass in Partial to Pink. As Far as face, I have been obsessed with a flawless Fresh faced look for weeks now. What are You guys obsessed with or loving at the moment?


----------



## Face2Mac (Nov 10, 2010)

Skincare: The Clarison Mia along with Peter Thomas Roth products.

  	Makeup: I have been been obsessed with a cheap WetnWild liquid pen eyeliner. Nars Rajastan e/s, Nars Amour blush and Mac Mellow Mood lipstick with Full of Lust l/g.

  	I have been obsessed with shopping my stash trying to keep new products out of it until next year unless it's drugstore limited editions.


----------



## honybr (Nov 10, 2010)

While I usually love anything having to do with lip gloss, I'm really obsessed with NARS glosses at the moment.  I'm also a bit obsessed with blushes, but I think that one is fading.


----------



## ChynaDoll14 (Nov 10, 2010)

Face2Mac said:


> Skincare: The Clarison Mia along with Peter Thomas Roth products.
> 
> Makeup: I have been been obsessed with a cheap WetnWild liquid pen eyeliner. Nars Rajastan e/s, Nars Amour blush and Mac Mellow Mood lipstick with Full of Lust l/g.
> 
> I have been obsessed with shopping my stash trying to keep new products out of it until next year unless it's drugstore limited editions.


 
	I have that WetnWild liquid pen eyeliner, I used it for a while but have not used it lately. Im not really good with Liquid  eyeliners/ felt tip liners. As far your other products, I have yet to try those but have been hearing alot about Nars Rajastan.

  	  I have however cut down on shopping, significantly. I wish I could do it all the time though LOL.


----------



## Hilde (Nov 10, 2010)

MAC's syrup, ever since I got it. I have to try stop using it. Other lipsticks need love too!


----------



## ChynaDoll14 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hilde said:


> MAC's syrup, ever since I got it. I have to try stop using it. Other lipsticks need love too!


 
	I have never tried that Lipstick, to be honest I hadn't heard of it until you mentioned it now. What kind of color is it?


----------



## Hilde (Nov 10, 2010)

ChynaDoll14 said:


> I have never tried that Lipstick, to be honest I hadn't heard of it until you mentioned it now. What kind of color is it?


  	It's a pink lipstick in the lustre formula, but it's not like HELLOO PINK. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks pretty natural, but it's pinker than natural, does that make sense? It'd also call it cool toned. It's a pretty modest color, which is why it's so easy to grab. Syrup and hug me are my two MLBB lipstics although they are quite different.
	 I find it to be similar to Viva glam VI se


----------



## spookafeller (Nov 10, 2010)

i am obsessed with Chanel e/s lately...my MAC is getting no love since they came into my life!


----------



## ChynaDoll14 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hilde said:


> I find it to be similar to Viva glam VI se


 
	I have definitely taken note of this. I will have to take a look at this when I go visit my MAC Counter. Do you think it would work for an NC 44 gal?


----------



## ChynaDoll14 (Nov 10, 2010)

spookafeller said:


> i am obsessed with Chanel e/s lately...my MAC is getting no love since they came into my life!


 
	I have yet to try Chanel! Its a little more out there in terms of price, for me at least. BUT when I can I will definitely check them out. Do you find them better than your MAC e/s?


----------



## Nicala (Nov 10, 2010)

Mine has been Benefit Creaseless Cream e/s in Skinny Jeans. I feel like its a good go-to all over lid color, and if I apply enough layers - it doesn't crease with my oil slick eyelids! I apply UDPP underneath but still. I find like the color would be universally flattering and goes with any outfit. Absolute love. Another go to is La Femme blush in Mocha.


----------



## L281173 (Nov 10, 2010)

I am obsessed with eyeshadows.


----------



## K_ashanti (Nov 10, 2010)

i'm soooo loving purple lips! my fave are up the amp and medusa by NYX


----------



## sss215 (Nov 11, 2010)

deep blues like deep truth, fresh water, star by night, and the blue side of She Who Dares.  I also like NARS Okinawa. but i don't want to give up $45.00 for one color that I love. will be stalking nars to see if they do something like that color in the future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	blush.  really into it.  some days i have no time for eyes.  just liner and mascara and maybe a quick wash of something.

  	clarisonic mia.  my skin feels so tight after a few days use.  pores are smaller and my skin looks brighter...  so this is what it feels like to have your skin cleaner than before.  i love the results.

  	NARS.  really, ready to take the next step and branch out to this brand a bit more.


----------



## spookafeller (Nov 11, 2010)

da_hood_model said:


> i'm soooo loving purple lips! my fave are up the amp and medusa by NYX



 	i am loving purple lips too!!  MAC Full Blown is my loooooove


----------



## spookafeller (Nov 11, 2010)

ChynaDoll14 said:


> I have yet to try Chanel! Its a little more out there in terms of price, for me at least. BUT when I can I will definitely check them out. Do you find them better than your MAC e/s?


  	IA the price is offputting...i initially swapped some of my MAC for some Chanel single shadows, and fell in love.  subsequently, i have bought the Enigma quad and more single shadows.  i find the texture very appealing, the staying power is excellent, blendability is superior to MAC, and the colors...well, just more sophisticated.  just my two bits' worth ;-)


----------



## ChynaDoll14 (Nov 11, 2010)

da_hood_model said:


> i am loving purple lips too!!  MAC Full Blown is my loooooove


 
	I LOVE Purple lips!!


----------



## ChynaDoll14 (Nov 11, 2010)

The price is very offputting BUT if the product is worth every penny of it then why not shell out the money for it!


----------



## ChynaDoll14 (Nov 11, 2010)

sss215 said:


> deep blues like deep truth, fresh water, star by night, and the blue side of She Who Dares.  I also like NARS Okinawa. but i don't want to give up $45.00 for one color that I love. will be stalking nars to see if they do something like that color in the future
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
	Deep Blues/ Midnight Blues are VERY IN this season! I am also a big fan of Blush, lately i've been using some Mascara, eyeliner, Blush and my revlon colorburst lipstick in soft nude and MAC's partial to pink lipgloss layered on top. There are just days where you're either in a rush or dont want to be bothered.

  	I have never tried the Clarosonic Mia, i've heard alot about it though. My Skin is good with a really good cleanser, exfoliator once a week and a toner BUt maybe in the future i'll take a deeper look into this.

  	I have been DYING to get my hands on NARS products, they are on the pricey side but I definitely want to venture out and try them.


----------



## GlammySammy (Nov 11, 2010)

Well I guess quite a few of us has gotten the purple-y lipped bug! I'm totally loving lavender/lilac colors right now...
  	Also obsessed with trying to get my skin in shape. It's always so dry for winter I have to find something that works for me ASAP!!

  	>> Like Face2Mac I've been shopping my stash unless it's drugstore (at least until the new year!) 
  	>>100% agree w/ Nicala.. I adore the Benefit creaseless creams... skinny jeans and birthday suit are amazing together!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 12, 2010)

sss215 said:


> clarisonic mia.  my skin feels so tight after a few days use.  pores are smaller and my skin looks brighter...  so this is what it feels like to have your skin cleaner than before.  i love the results.


  	I love my Mia!! I just got it last month... I've been using it everyday for a month now and I can really see the difference on my skin. Even my husband thinks my skin's 'glowing' now. 

  	My current makeup obsession is Black Line Pearlglide. I've been using it everyday for a quite easy smoky looks.


----------



## ChynaDoll14 (Nov 13, 2010)

GlammySammy said:


> Well I guess quite a few of us has gotten the purple-y lipped bug! I'm totally loving lavender/lilac colors right now...
> Also obsessed with trying to get my skin in shape. It's always so dry for winter I have to find something that works for me ASAP!!
> 
> >> Like Face2Mac I've been shopping my stash unless it's drugstore (at least until the new year!)
> >>100% agree w/ Nicala.. I adore the Benefit creaseless creams... skinny jeans and birthday suit are amazing together!


 
	  Lavender lips are beautiful!, I need to find one that does not make me look washed out. I have Tan skin, NC44 in MAC and sometimes if a lipstick is too light I look washed out and ashy for lack of a better word.

  	As far as drugstore makeup, Drugstore make up isnt that bad, sometimes some items are even better than higher end brands. I starteed with Drugstore makeup and still love it.

  	As far as your dry skin for the winter, i found out that as the temp moved from summer to cooler weather, the area around my cheek and mouth was becoming dry, I used Aloe Vera Gel and that certaintly helped me. Also if your skin is dry for the winter time in general try using a thicker moisturizer or one made especially for dry skin such as Pond's Dry skin moisturizer, Cetaphil  or Eucerin's Aquaphor moisturizing creme. Also,  cut down on exfoliation, dont do it daily, once a week is fine for dry skin.  Hope that helped.


----------



## angelynv (Nov 14, 2010)

Urban Decay Naked Palette - when I'm going out and want to do a smokey eye its sooooo hard not to open this palette! Also nail varnishes - especially dark, sultry, slightly glimmery colours like emerald green, deep purple, royal blue, magentas etc etc Barry M Nail paints all the way!!


----------



## K_ashanti (Nov 14, 2010)

i also i have been eyeing Nars i'm about to make a major investment soon! i hear nothing but great things I've been stalking my local Nars counter lol


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 14, 2010)

Totally obsessed with:

  	- Chanel Extrait de Gloss in "Insouciance" - non sticky, non glittery nude
  	- Stars n Rockets e/s - Been using it as a brow highlight for many looks
  	- Sugarpill cosmetics - I use something from this brand every day
  	- Briar Rose Beauty Powder
  	- Camellia seed oil - I apply it morning and night after washing my face. It makes it so soft and glowy


----------



## spookafeller (Nov 15, 2010)

angelynv said:


> Urban Decay Naked Palette - when I'm going out and want to do a smokey eye its sooooo hard not to open this palette! Also nail varnishes - especially dark, sultry, slightly glimmery colours like emerald green, deep purple, royal blue, magentas etc etc Barry M Nail paints all the way!!



 	 omg it's like everyone has either a love or hate relationship with the Naked palette.  what do you love most about it?  is it worth the hype?


----------



## starfire123 (Nov 16, 2010)

MAC Undercurrent line eyeshadow look.and long eyelash no false eye lashes just good mascara!!


----------



## ChynaDoll14 (Nov 16, 2010)

II am in love with Mascara in General, I love enhancing my eyelashes without the use of False Eye lashes!.... Today I fell in LOVE with Revlon's super lustrous lipgloss in Lilac Pastelle and Revlon's ColorBurst Lipstick Lilac, Gives a BEAUTIFUL Lavender lip and I find the Lipgloss so cute!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 16, 2010)

I have been wearing Chanel Pink Pulsion gloss pretty much non stop since I got it.


----------



## GlammySammy (Nov 16, 2010)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *ChynaDoll14* 


			  Lavender lips are beautiful!, I need to find one that does not make me look washed out. I have Tan skin, NC44 in MAC and sometimes if a lipstick is too light I look washed out and ashy for lack of a better word.

 		 			As far as drugstore makeup, Drugstore make up isnt that bad, sometimes some items are even better than higher end brands. I starteed with Drugstore makeup and still love it.

 		 			As far as your dry skin for the winter, i found out that as the temp moved from summer to cooler weather, the area around my cheek and mouth was becoming dry, I used Aloe Vera Gel and that certaintly helped me. Also if your skin is dry for the winter time in general try using a thicker moisturizer or one made especially for dry skin such as Pond's Dry skin moisturizer, Cetaphil  or Eucerin's Aquaphor moisturizing creme. Also,  cut down on exfoliation, dont do it daily, once a week is fine for dry skin.  Hope that helped.



	Thanks so much for the recommendation ChynaDoll! I actually took your advice and got the Pond's Dry Skin moisturizer so I'll be trying that out for awhile! fingers crossed it doesn't break me out. I also didn't even think to cut down on exfoliation.. I guess because my face has lil flakies in areas I thought I would need to do it more! Oh you have likely saved my skin!!


----------



## sss215 (Nov 18, 2010)

da_hood_model said:


> i also i have been eyeing Nars i'm about to make a major investment soon! i hear nothing but great things I've been stalking my local Nars counter lol



 	yes!  I am taking my time with them though.  next item i am getting is bourganville.  then i want to try their eyeshadow primer.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 18, 2010)

Blush!!! I just cant seem to get enough. La Femme, Top Shop, MAC, MUFE!!!! I've bought more blush in the last month than I've bought my entire make up career!


----------



## ChynaDoll14 (Nov 19, 2010)

Quote: 	 		 			
			Thanks so much for the recommendation ChynaDoll! I actually took your advice and got the Pond's Dry Skin moisturizer so I'll be trying that out for awhile! fingers crossed it doesn't break me out. I also didn't even think to cut down on exfoliation.. I guess because my face has lil flakies in areas I thought I would need to do it more! Oh you have likely saved my skin!! 



	     I hope it works out for you. Your skin just needs some extra love and attention from you thsi winter hehe. The winter is just a bit too harsh on it. I really hope the Pond's cream works out


----------



## treesmile (Nov 19, 2010)

Fuchsia lipstick, fuchsia lip gloss, fuchsia blush.........anything fuchsia.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 19, 2010)

I've actually been on a big drugstore makeup kick recently - GASP!  

  	I've gotten some more of the Hard Candy So Baked Bronzers, and the Wet 'N' Wild ColorIcon shadow palettes (regular and holiday).  I've gotten a lot of Black Radiance stuff in the last few months, and I am waiting for a good drugstore BOGO sale to really go wild.  I surprise even myself sometimes.


----------



## Nepenthe (Nov 19, 2010)

I've been obsessed with a few things lately, which is odd for me.

  	Lately I've been all about the Wet-n-Wild Vanity palette, Annabelle's Mineral Powder Terra Bronzer, MAC's Soft Ochre Paint Pot for a brow highlight, NYX Natural lip pencil & gloss combination.


----------



## Nicala (Nov 20, 2010)

Latest obsession: filling in my eye brows!

  	Absolutely loving the La Femme Brow Powder. Love love loveeeee!


----------



## Beauty11111 (Nov 20, 2010)

Nude beige lips with Yves Saint Laurent Ombre 5 Lumières, 5 Color Harmony for eyes pallet in bronze gold, it’s an effortless way to put together a beautiful eye.


----------



## bevcita (Nov 20, 2010)

2things I'm obsessed with at the moment:  Super pretty taupe eyeshadows and finding the perfect nude lipstick


----------



## ChynaDoll14 (Nov 20, 2010)

treesmile said:


> Fuchsia lipstick, fuchsia lip gloss, fuchsia blush.........anything fuchsia.


 
	Do you find that Fuschia lipstick is still very much wearable in the winter or do you find it more of a summer color? I wore it this past summer but have never worn a bright Fuschia lip inthe Winter.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Nov 21, 2010)

I am totally obsessed with NARS products...

  	NARS Gina blush for sure.  I pick this blush up almost every single day.

  	Also MAC Feline eyekohl...all my other liners r just sitting there because I wear this liner every single day.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 21, 2010)

treesmile said:


> Do you find that Fuschia lipstick is still very much wearable in the winter or do you find it more of a summer color? I wore it this past summer but have never worn a bright Fuschia lip inthe Winter.


  	 		There are no "rules",  still personally, outside of my go to/favorite looks, I like to follow make-up trends and seasons.  For instance I like a bright/natural, apricot/coral cheek year round but would only do a deep plum, wine or burgundy in the fall and winter.   I probably wouldn't wear fuchsia lipstick/gloss during the day in the winter, but that's just me.  
​


----------



## dopista (Nov 21, 2010)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> I am totally obsessed with NARS products...
> 
> NARS Gina blush for sure.  I pick this blush up almost every single day.
> 
> Also MAC Feline eyekohl...all my other liners r just sitting there because I wear this liner every single day.


  	Yes!! Yes!! I totally agree on both those products.. Apart from these obsessing about my new 219 pencil brush, NARS Dolce Vita lipgloss and UD liner in Ransom.


----------



## Face2Mac (Nov 22, 2010)

My new obsessions:
  	Skin: Loreal Anti-Dull (peach one) under my eyes as a brightening tool with light concealer over it. The only thing that takes away from the Loreal peach primer is the darn sparkles without that it would be one of my top ten picks of the year.

  	I was obsessed with getting my Revlon in a pump so I depotted my Revlon Photoready and replaced it's contents with Revlon Colorstay, talk about dedication. It was a mess but so worth it not having Colorstay everywhere losing product in the cap.

  	Lips: Mac NightViolet with Revlon Va Va Violet over top.


----------



## itolduso84 (Nov 22, 2010)

Red lipsticks...particularly MUFE's Moulin Rouge #43 <3


----------



## treesmile (Nov 22, 2010)

treesmile said:


> Do you find that Fuschia lipstick is still very much wearable in the winter or do you find it more of a summer color? I wore it this past summer but have never worn a bright Fuschia lip inthe Winter.


  	You could definitely rock fuchsia in the winter. I think it looks incredibly beautiful on pale and dark brown women with cool undertones.When I look at the color, I don't think of summer. Fuchsia has a sharpness and coolness to it that reminds me of winter but that doesn't deter me from wearing the color in the summer.


----------



## projectdanielle (Nov 22, 2010)

These two have been making their way into my looks the past few weeks.

  	MAC Bite of An Apple Blush
  	NYX Round Lipgloss in True Red


----------



## sss215 (Nov 23, 2010)

MAC burnt pepper blush.  pro color. pan only  beautiful!!!!  been wearing it hard!


----------



## angelynv (Nov 23, 2010)

angelynv said:


> omg it's like everyone has either a love or hate relationship with the Naked palette.  what do you love most about it?  is it worth the hype?


 
	Sorry for taking a while to reply to your question spookafeller - I love that the packaging is sleek and attractive. I love that the eyshadows are highly pigmented and smooth and buttery. I love the neutral shades also and the fact that you get a mix of matte and shimmer. Bear in mind also that I am a relative newbie when it comes to make up and am slowly building up my eyeshadow collection which can get really pricey, so the fact that you get largeish pans in the kit makes it so worth the price. If I am travelling (which I constantly am between Birmingham and Manchester in the UK) its just so much easier to pick this up, my Stila no. 15 brush, L'oreal Voluminous black mascara and my concealer and foundie and I have a really good travel kit which can take me from day to night. I just think it is a fantastic palette that you can actually utilise every day. Hope that helps!


----------



## K_ashanti (Nov 23, 2010)

oh add winged out liner to the list i been skipping the shadow or do really nude eyes looks with winged out purple green or navy blue line looks great on brown eyes


----------



## dahlingdiva (Nov 23, 2010)

Everything creamy because of the cold weather. Creamy eyeshadows, creamy blush, creamy highlighter. No powder. My skin feels so dry in the winter.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 24, 2010)

da_hood_model said:


> oh add winged out liner to the list i been skipping the shadow or do really nude eyes looks with winged out purple green or navy blue line looks great on brown eyes



 	me too.  i have been wearing a winged liner with MAC orange, red brick, and rule shadows.


----------



## ChynaDoll14 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey Guys, I apologize for being MIA.

  	   I recently bought MAC's LIPSTICK IN REBEL, I foresee this will be a fave. i cant do a bold lip fpr work too often but it will definitely be awesome for a night out. I agree with you guys Fuschia is a very wearable color year round, it may also depend on the undertone of the lipstick, i find that some Fuschia lipsticks look more pinkish and others more purple.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 30, 2010)

Her Blushing Cheek.  I love the pink color it adds.


----------



## ChynaDoll14 (Dec 3, 2010)

da_hood_model said:


> oh add winged out liner to the list i been skipping the shadow or do really nude eyes looks with winged out purple green or navy blue line looks great on brown eyes



 	 So have i? This has been the look for me this fall!


----------



## macgagalip (Dec 3, 2010)

Im obsessed with Nars right now.... Nars blushes, nars eyeshadows...


----------



## ChynaDoll14 (Dec 3, 2010)

macgagalip said:


> Im obsessed with Nars right now.... Nars blushes, nars eyeshadows...


 
	I have YETto stop in and purchase any NARS although im dying to bc i've heard so many good things!

  	Have any of you guys tried the ELF Studio line, I bought some things for my mom and I on the site and was rather surprised at how good the products turned out.


----------



## Elle_P (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm obsessed with finding the perfect peach blush, peach seems to compliment me way more than any reds or pinks as I have a very yellow undertone.

  	Current favorite combination: Illamasqua Lover (though a little powdery looking ..meh) combined with Nars Luster or MAC Refined MSF


----------



## ChynaDoll14 (Dec 31, 2010)

Elle_P said:


> I'm obsessed with finding the perfect peach blush, peach seems to compliment me way more than any reds or pinks as I have a very yellow undertone.
> 
> Current favorite combination: Illamasqua Lover (though a little powdery looking ..meh) combined with Nars Luster or MAC Refined MSF


 
	I LOVE Peach Blushes! They give my face such a warmth, I have rather neutral undertones, it makes my skin look amazing!


----------



## devin (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm obsessed with oranges, corals and peach colors! Love, love, love!!


----------



## XicanaQueen (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh man I know what you mean. I'm on my 4th Soft Nude lipstick. I like to buy them when they are b1g1 free 








ChynaDoll14 said:


> Have any of you lasted a period of time where you were Obsessed with a product(s) or Look?. My Current product obsession is the Combination of Revlon Colorburst Lipstick in Soft Nude with mac's Cremesheen Glass in Partial to Pink. As Far as face, I have been obsessed with a flawless Fresh faced look for weeks now. What are You guys obsessed with or loving at the moment?



Besides being obsessed with MSF's I've also been obsessed with Purple eyeshadows!!


----------



## ChynaDoll14 (Jan 13, 2011)

devin said:


> I'm obsessed with oranges, corals and peach colors! Love, love, love!!


	Beautiful color range!


----------



## kiky (Jan 14, 2011)

Lipsticks and blushes for me.  I need to buy more blushes though 'cause I only have a few.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm currently obsessed with pairing Dainty Mineralize Blush and By Candlelight MSF on my cheeks! 

  	I'm also obsessed with my new Peacocky shadows and lip colours... they are sooo gorgeous!


----------



## strawberry1 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm currently obsessed with mac metal rock msf. I just got my hands on 2 of these and I'm in love
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Also blushes Nars Taj mahal, Gina , Exhibit A, Dolce vita, Gilda, Crazed, Mac peachtwist, ambering rose, ripe peach, Black Radiance Soft honey, Rock & republic immoral hel! just about all blushes lol.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 14, 2011)

Lately my obsessions are:

*Her Blooming Cheek Blush* from the Tartan Tale collection. I have lots of pink blushes including Azalea but I feel it still has a special quality to it. It has the prettiest sheen.

*Mac Mineralized Foundation SPF 15* - This is the one that MAC is re-promoting with "Finally Flawless". It's my favorite foundation that Mac has put out to date. Gives me a healthy glow and it's holding up really well even on hot days. It's pretty light/medium coverage but my skin does indeed look flawless.

*Illamasqua Nail Polishes* - they have amazing staying power and colours are fantastic and interesting

*Mac Lip conditioner with Lavender *from the Champale collection - Smells and tastes so good! It is a pleasure to put on my lips and I might need a backup =)


----------



## couturesista (Jan 17, 2011)

Currently obsessed with using products that I already own but rarely use, such as my Tarte Holiday 2009 palette. It has soooo many beautiful e/s matte and shimmer and I rarely use them but as of lately I've been working the heck out of it. MACs Honour blush is another untouched product.  It's really pretty but I don't use it often, but lately I've been highlighting my face with it.


----------



## TrueSugar (Feb 1, 2011)

these are on clearance at CVS so I stocked up!!!


----------



## lojical1 (Feb 2, 2011)

TrueSugar said:


> these are on clearance at CVS so I stocked up!!!


	I tried to follow the thread but don't get what you are referencing?


----------



## smoohead (Feb 3, 2011)

Currently obsessed with browns and plums =)


----------



## Plummei (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm currently obsessed with getting a clearer skin. I am so craving for the Tom Ford lipstick in warm sable, and the NARS yachiyo brush.


----------



## nightinggale07 (Feb 15, 2011)

A few months ago, I was obsessive about getting flawless, photo shopped looking skin with foundation/bronzer/blush combos and wearing dramatic eyes.

  	I'm currently relentless about taking good care of my skin and taking pains to cleanse and moisturize it twice a day (it has improved the tone and texture tenfold!). I'm really into doing minimal looks. Just covering blemishes and wearing LOTS of mascara (I love the huge lash look ). Some of my current makeup item obsessions are : Oh So Fair beauty powder, Cute-ster lipstick, and Falsies mascara.


----------



## enajee (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm obessed with the Naked Palette from UD.......I'm loving the neutrals and golds now........


----------



## RealDoll (Feb 16, 2011)

Im obsessed with MAC blushes and MAC lipgloss in pink lemonade...its a gorgeous color.


----------



## Pretty1234me (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm obsessed with a couple of things.

  	Urban Decay's Naked Palette 
  	Mac's Viva Glam II Lipstick paired with Mac's Chestnut lip liner and Bare Mineral's Iced Coffee Lip Gloss ( or Mac's "Fashion Whim" Cremesheen)
  	Nar's Taos Blush
  	Nyx's Cinnamon Blush

  	The pic is of the Viva Glam II lipstick, Chestnut Lip Liner, and Fashion Whim Combo. It's an obsession worthy combo.


----------



## nazih09 (Feb 16, 2011)

Obsessed with Mickey Contractor collection. Everything in that collection was perfecttttt for me.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 16, 2011)

RIght now today,  Violetta lipstick, Bottle Green eyeshadow and Mighty Aphrodite blush (not worn in one look, but I like Bottle Green with MA blush)
  	all by MAC.  Love these colors!

  	Urban Decay lipstain in Greedy

  	Nars lipgloss in NANA


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 20, 2011)

^sss215:  How are you wearing Bottle Green, with which other colors?  I was happy to pick one up, but have only worn it once or twice.  I need to go back to it.


----------



## IsisStar (Feb 20, 2011)

Current obsessions:

  	Stila illuminating finishing powder in bronze
  	YSL effet faux cils in nior radical ( blackest mascara I've used so far ..loves it)
  	Diamancel  diamond foot buffer


----------



## sss215 (Mar 3, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> ^sss215:  How are you wearing Bottle Green, with which other colors?  I was happy to pick one up, but have only worn it once or twice.  I need to go back to it.


	Sorry, just saw this.   I am wearing it alone right now, but thinking of using it with Sassy Grass and Plumage.  Maybe Saffron too.

  	I am also obsessed with Grapeseed Oil.   I have been moisturizing with it at night and my skin feels more smooth and even toned.  Its also keeping breakouts at bay.  I researched that it was good for oily, troubled skin.   Which I have at times.  Its a lighter oil and very reasonably priced.  It was $3.49 at trader joes. The bottle is the size of an olive oil bottle.  I have been using it in my hair too.  You can find it in the oil aisle of your market.


----------



## RealDoll (Mar 3, 2011)

I missed out on that collection  I really wanted Mehr...I heard mac cosmo is somewhat of a dupe.




nazih09 said:


> Obsessed with Mickey Contractor collection. Everything in that collection was perfecttttt for me.


----------



## Nicala (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm on a bronzer kick lately!


----------



## GucciGirl (Mar 4, 2011)

I am currently obsessed with finding the perfect burgundy eyeshadow. I am also on a Coral, peach and orange kick, Today I have on Gotta Dash Sheen Supreme lipstick with Marine Life blush and OMG I look like I am so ready for spring and summer! LOL! I also am obsessing over Chilled on Ice Paintpot. I love to use this to highlight my brows or just applied my itself with my finger on days that I want a little something but not too much. Oh and lastly Extra Virgin Olive Oil. I use it to remove my eye make-up, to clean my brushes, in my deep conditioner, as a nighttime moisturizer and as cuticle oil


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 6, 2011)

NARS has fantastic purples!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I almost have them all - nothing else compares


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 6, 2011)

Take a peek at NARS New York.  I apply over a brown base and layering over New York you can mix colours into it for your perfect burgundy (more purple) ... I love it with a brown base by itself for a great sophisticated burgundy; but you from your photo are blessed with a natural brown base so I think you may love New York even more. - it's a matte shadow, which I apprecuate, but again you can dust a metallic or frost over it to suit your taste for the day.



GucciGirl said:


> I am currently obsessed with finding the perfect burgundy eyeshadow. I am also on a Coral, peach and orange kick, Today I have on Gotta Dash Sheen Supreme lipstick with Marine Life blush and OMG I look like I am so ready for spring and summer! LOL! I also am obsessing over Chilled on Ice Paintpot. I love to use this to highlight my brows or just applied my itself with my finger on days that I want a little something but not too much. Oh and lastly Extra Virgin Olive Oil. I use it to remove my eye make-up, to clean my brushes, in my deep conditioner, as a nighttime moisturizer and as cuticle oil


----------



## afulton (Mar 8, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> ^sss215:  How are you wearing Bottle Green, with which other colors?  I was happy to pick one up, but have only worn it once or twice.  I need to go back to it.



 	I love to wear Bottle Green as an outer 'v' color.  It really adds definition to a green look.


----------



## sss215 (Mar 10, 2011)

GucciGirl said:


> I am currently obsessed with finding the perfect burgundy eyeshadow. I am also on a Coral, peach and orange kick, Today I have on Gotta Dash Sheen Supreme lipstick with Marine Life blush and OMG I look like I am so ready for spring and summer! LOL! I also am obsessing over Chilled on Ice Paintpot. I love to use this to highlight my brows or just applied my itself with my finger on days that I want a little something but not too much. Oh and lastly Extra Virgin Olive Oil. I use it to remove my eye make-up, to clean my brushes, in my deep conditioner, as a nighttime moisturizer and as cuticle oil


	 Do you have Deep Damson, a beautiful matte burgundy?  Its a pro color that is on the MAC consumer site right now as part of their MAC Fashion Week promo.


----------



## RealDoll (Mar 11, 2011)

Currently obsessing over my tarte amazonian clay 12 hr blushes. I bought Tipsy,(coral color) Blissfull(peachy color), and Dollface(light pink).


----------



## EekaBoo (Mar 11, 2011)

Currently obsessed with lipsticks with an amplified finish, bright blushes, and Wet N Wild's Color Icon 8 palette in Blue Had Me at Hello.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 11, 2011)

Obsessed with UD Naked Palette at the moment =) I've been loving neutral looks lately with winged liner. Also obsessed with Chanel Inimitable mascara, Warm Blend MSF, and Improper Copper CCB.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 12, 2011)

Currently obsessed with NARs skincare products: Hydrating Refreshening lotion (toner, hydrator and exfoliator in one product), and aqua gel hydrator


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm so excited! I got two new brushes recently and I am in love!!!! Check out my blog for review!


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Mar 14, 2011)

I am CONSUMED with collecting NARS blushes at the moment.  I have Mata Hari (as a 'backup' to my MAC VV Briar Rose beauty powder) and Cactus Flower, and I just ordered Oasis and Angelika.  They're pricey but work so well...I can only get two about every other month.


----------



## thatssojessy (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm feeling earth-y colors right now. Blues, Greens browns, golds, I love them all!


----------



## preci0us2him (Mar 23, 2011)

Revlon Lipstick in *Peach* + Revlon Colorburst Lipgloss *Peony = LOVE*


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 24, 2011)

Must say I loved the makeup look in Elle magazine with NARS Nana lipgloss and Caravaggio shadow! ... the Montenegro cream blush is very pretty too.
http://www.elle.com/Beauty/Makeup-Skin-Care/The-2011-Genius-Awards/(imageIndex)/0/(play)/false


----------



## sss215 (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> Must say I loved the makeup look in Elle magazine with NARS Nana lipgloss and Caravaggio shadow! ... the Melusine cream blush is very pretty too.
> http://www.elle.com/Beauty/Makeup-Skin-Care/The-2011-Genius-Awards/(imageIndex)/0/(play)/false



 	Nana gloss is so beautiful!  I love it.!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 24, 2011)

I've always had what I consider to be an unhealthy fascination with brushes. I recently got my hands on some Crown Brushes and yes now its official its an obsession!


----------



## agolds5682 (Mar 24, 2011)

I 2nd that color choice!! I total love all orange, coral and peach eyeshadows and blushes!!! I think they look amazing on brown skin!!


----------



## sss215 (Mar 25, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> I've always had what I consider to be an unhealthy fascination with brushes. I recently got my hands on some Crown Brushes and yes now its official its an obsession!


  	  I just ordered some some crown brushes too. love them!   they have GREAT prices!  good quality!!!


----------



## antigone21 (Mar 25, 2011)

Totally in love with Urban Decay ''X'' eyeshadow all alone on the lid. It is a beautiful duochrome of light gold and peachy-pink.


----------



## sayah (Mar 26, 2011)

I just got Fleur Power (MAC) and I'm loving it. You only need such a teeensy bit and the result is beautiful!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 26, 2011)

A friend of mine talked me into buying some Inglot shadows. I bought 3 in a palette and I am in love with one of the colors I chose. It's a mauvey-brownish color with gold strewn throughout. It's stunning. I'm also loving Chanel Coquette lipstick, Mac's Warming Trend shadow (just bought it from a CCO) and Nars blushes (as always).


----------



## Nicala (Mar 29, 2011)

My current obsession is a natural, even face! Loving Tarte for that purpose. Their TM + Tipsy cheek stain and I'm good to go!


----------



## nazih09 (Mar 30, 2011)

I am LOVING sunbasque blush by mac


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicala said:


> My current obsession is a natural, even face! Loving Tarte for that purpose. Their TM + Tipsy cheek stain and I'm good to go!



 	I love Tarte too! I've been wearing the Tinted Moisturizer every day since I got it... I'm obsessed with that and Mario Badescu skin care products. My skin has never looked so good


----------



## Nicala (Apr 1, 2011)

MissTiffany2U said:


> I love Tarte too! I've been wearing the Tinted Moisturizer every day since I got it... I'm obsessed with that and Mario Badescu skin care products. My skin has never looked so good


 
  	Oh my gosh ME TOO!! I just got into Tarte recently and I LOVE it to death. Mario Badescu is AMAAAAZING. And cheap too


----------



## afulton (Apr 2, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> I've always had what I consider to be an unhealthy fascination with brushes. I recently got my hands on some Crown Brushes and yes now its official its an obsession!


	Not sure if you know Enkore (YT Guru) but he just released a 15-set Crown Brush collection.  I have never used Crown but if you like them, it seems like a great deal.  http://www.youtube.com/user/enkoremakeup?blend=1&ob=4#p/u/0/JJaZvRCPABU


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Apr 3, 2011)

afulton said:


> Not sure if you know Enkore (YT Guru) but he just released a 15-set Crown Brush collection.  I have never used Crown but if you like them, it seems like a great deal.  http://www.youtube.com/user/enkoremakeup?blend=1&ob=4#p/u/0/JJaZvRCPABU


	Thanks for this! I love Crown brushes also... I'll definitely be looking into this set


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Apr 3, 2011)

Nicala said:


> Oh my gosh ME TOO!! I just got into Tarte recently and I LOVE it to death. Mario Badescu is AMAAAAZING. And cheap too



 	The Tarte TM is HG status for me. I want to try their new blushes, I've heard so many good things about them


----------



## Nicala (Apr 3, 2011)

MissTiffany2U said:


> The Tarte TM is HG status for me. I want to try their new blushes, I've heard so many good things about them



 	Me too! I'm planning on buying one for myself once I reach 180 lbs (4 lbs away!) Tipsy and Bliss look gorgeous.


----------



## ChynaDoll14 (Apr 4, 2011)

enajee said:


> I'm obessed with the Naked Palette from UD.......I'm loving the neutrals and golds now........


	I recently purchased it and I MUST say, i'm also OBSESSED!!! They're neutrals but they're gorgeous!


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Apr 4, 2011)

Nicala said:


> Me too! I'm planning on buying one for myself once I reach 180 lbs (4 lbs away!) Tipsy and Bliss look gorgeous.


	Nice! Good luck on your weight loss journey... Those blushes really are gorgeous. I swatched them in Sephora the other day


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Apr 4, 2011)

Something else I'm currently obsessed with is my MAC Fix+. I had it for a while and just used it once or twice, never thought it made too much of a difference. I tried it again recently and loved the way it set my makeup. Now,  I've been using it every day.


----------



## sss215 (Apr 5, 2011)

Illamasqua.  that is all!


----------



## freesiafc (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm obsessed with Rock & Republics pressed powder in Chenille and The Present by Philosophy. I use both every day.


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Apr 6, 2011)

freesiafc said:


> I'm obsessed with Rock & Republics pressed powder in Chenille and The Present by Philosophy. I use both every day.


	I also love R&R's pressed powder and use it everyday. I need to get a back up of Cashmere and a Chenille for the summer... I'm so sad this line is being discontinued


----------



## freesiafc (Apr 6, 2011)

I know. You would think they would continue to make them since a lot of people still want their blushes as well. I have a backup of Chenille and got Angora for the Summer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MissTiffany2U said:


> I also love R&R's pressed powder and use it everyday. I need to get a back up of Cashmere and a Chenille for the summer... I'm so sad this line is being discontinued


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Apr 7, 2011)

Girl... Some of those blushes are going for over $100 on Ebay...


----------



## freesiafc (Apr 7, 2011)

I know. That is just insane. I'm wondering if R&R is actually going to bring them back. When I asked customer service about them they just said keep checking their site for when they come back in.

  	I forgot my other obessesion is Kat Von D's Tattoo Liner. I have other liners but I will always grab for this one.


----------



## driz69 (Jun 21, 2011)

I am currently obsessed with the wet and wild lippies in the black tube. 908c deep vibrant color to be exact. Here is a pic of me in it


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 21, 2011)

I am absolutely, 100% obsessed with Thebalm's Betty Lou-manizer. Perfect, perfect, perfect bronzer. Doesn't turn orange at all. It's pure bronzey goodness and after hating bronzer forever, I want to wear it every single day. Also obsessed with Chanel lip shines. Boy is a perfect everyday color and Sari d'Eau is the perfect orange/coral. They are so lovely, not stick but still give shine. Those are my two favorite things right now.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 21, 2011)

Right now, at this moment, I am kind of obsessed with NYX and Wet n Wild. I don't have many drugstore cosmetics but I am really liking things from these brands right now.


----------



## Nicala (Jun 21, 2011)

Obsessed with MAC (finally). Bad timing for it because I'm not working anymore and I'm a broke college student. Lame lame lame.


----------



## afulton (Jun 22, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> I am absolutely, 100% obsessed with Thebalm's Betty Lou-manizer. Perfect, perfect, perfect bronzer. Doesn't turn orange at all. It's pure bronzey goodness and after hating bronzer forever, I want to wear it every single day. Also obsessed with Chanel lip shines. Boy is a perfect everyday color and Sari d'Eau is the perfect orange/coral. They are so lovely, not stick but still give shine. Those are my two favorite things right now.


	Shontay,
  	I picked up the Betty Lou-manizer too.  Please tell me how you wear it?  It looks beautiful in the pan but I must be doing something wrong.  Thanks!


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 22, 2011)

This is exactly what I'd like to know, too!  I've never worn bronzer.



afulton said:


> Shontay, 		 			I picked up the Betty Lou-manizer too.  Please tell me how you wear it?  It looks beautiful in the pan but I must be doing something wrong.  Thanks!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm trying to work my way though my INGLOT obsession. They all know me at the Aventura store. Just like they know me at MAC, MAC Pro, Sephora and the NARS counter.


----------



## KaytieBaybie (Jun 25, 2011)

I picked up this lipstick the other day and can't believe I never saw it before. The MAC associate picked it out for me and it is such a natural, everyday wearing pink color. It's not too overpowering and looks almost like my natural pink lip color. I wear it with Chestnut liner for a bit of contrast.


Hilde said:


> I find it to be similar to Viva glam VI se


----------



## projectdanielle (Jun 25, 2011)

Right now I'm loving MAC Sheertone Blush in Peachtwist.


----------



## meika79 (Jun 26, 2011)

Obsession for my over-all face: Trying to keep my oily skin under control

  	As far as makeup, improving foundation application, cat eye eye liner (Is that what it's called?) and ORANGE LIPS.  I have purchased more orange l/s and l/g in the past two months than I have in the past 5 years.

  	Oh and coral nail polish that actually stays coral and doesn't turn pink or orange against my skin.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 26, 2011)

[quote name="afulton" url="/forum/thread/171713/current-obsessions/120#post_2132882"]


Shontay,
I picked up the Betty Lou-manizer too.  Please tell me how you wear it?  It looks beautiful in the pan but I must be doing something wrong.  Thanks!
 
[/quote]  Use a stippling brush or a contour brush and sweep it from the temple onto your cheek bone and stop just before you reach the apple of your cheek. Add some blush and lightly blend them together. The bronzer gives a glow and a contour. I also like to bring a little across my forehead and down the sides of my nose(to slim this baby down a bit).


----------



## afulton (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks Shontay!!



afulton said:


> Use a stippling brush or a contour brush and sweep it from the temple onto your cheek bone and stop just before you reach the apple of your cheek. Add some blush and lightly blend them together. The bronzer gives a glow and a contour. I also like to bring a little across my forehead and down the sides of my nose(to slim this baby down a bit).


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Jun 26, 2011)

Recently becoming (more) obsessed with Tarte and Chanel. Tarte's Amazonian Clay blushes stay on me FOREVER so I'm grabbing every color there is, and I would like to add Chanel pieces to my stash little by little. I'm currently unemployed so their makeup items are quite cost-prohibitive, though incredibly pretty. I've always wanted one of their simple quilted flap bags though...hitting the big 3-0 next year so we'll see if the hubby will help me pay for one.


----------



## meika79 (Jun 27, 2011)

QueenOfSnark said:


> Recently becoming (more) obsessed with Tarte and Chanel. Tarte's Amazonian Clay blushes stay on me FOREVER so I'm grabbing every color there is, ...



 	DO NOT get me started with Tarte.  Every time I go to Sephora I'm eyeing and testing those Amazonian Clay Blushes, and your right they do stay on forever.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 27, 2011)

I am currently obsessed with Loreal Riche l/s in Volcanic, a hot orange with MAC Pink Grapefruit l/g on top.
  	The next is LaFemme blush in Coral with MSF Comfort with Mac Hibiscus on the lips and Mac Feline pencil, out the door 10 minute look and still rockin' it.


----------



## amoona (Jun 27, 2011)

I am currently obsessed with NARS Schiap lipstick. I'm wearing it everyday. It's perfect with a clean face, black liner, some mascara and you're ready to go.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 7, 2011)

Nars Pore Refining Primer.  

  	This is a cool gel that feels so refreshing on!.  Its becoming my favorite primer because it doesn't feel powderly like other primers.


----------



## Notorious19 (Jul 8, 2011)

MAC Evolution Revolution Lipglass, MAC Hocus Pocus Eyeshadow, NARS Funny Face Lipstick, and Chanel Peridot Nail Polish


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 11, 2011)

Glad to hear I'm not the only WOC really feelin Evolution Revolution. It's a really pretty every day gloss.


----------



## Kisha (Jul 12, 2011)

Me too!!!  When I'm not grabbing Taj Mahal. Both a perfect for the summer.


----------



## Amija (Jul 16, 2011)

Lipstick!  Mostly MAC but any lipstick will do. It's getting ugly.  I think I need to find a meeting.


----------



## Amija (Jul 16, 2011)

NYX round lipgloss and the mega shine are must haves!  Have you found Joy's cosmetics on EBAY?  She has great deals!


----------



## Amija (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh yeah!  That was the first Wet N Wild I bought (since wearing it as a teen). That color is the bomb and almost a dupe for MAC Rebel.


----------



## Inamorata (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm totally loving NARS Giza lipgloss. I'm wearing it every day with everything!!!


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 20, 2011)

I've been wearing Haughty Lip Glosses damn near every day. Color depends on my mood.


----------



## User38 (Jul 20, 2011)

I've worn Revlon's Siren for two days in a row... is that an obsession.  For me, maybe.. lol.  I usually change ls  2x a day !


----------



## aradhana (Jul 20, 2011)

stila's lip and cheek stain in coconut crush


----------



## Deleted member 43264 (Jul 26, 2011)

I've been obsessed with red lips. My favorite lipstick is Mac's Ruby Woo. I wear it with neutral looks, smokey eyes, green eyeshadows, and pretty much everything else. Now that I think about it, I really need to find a new lipstick.


----------



## treesmile (Jul 29, 2011)

Plummy lipsticks and blushes. It's been so freaking hot outside that I"m already looking for Fall and Winter colors.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 29, 2011)

Ben Nye Banana Powder under MAC MSFN.  That combo is longwearing and awesome!  And the yellow neutralizes the orange in the MSFN a bit.  Its beautiful!

  	Wet n Wild eyeliner in the pot.  Smooth, dark, longwearing and its holding up so well in this weather!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 31, 2011)

I just bought it yesterday,but I already know I'm wearing it everyday this week: Barbarella lipstick by Nars. I was so afraid for so long that it would look horrible on me, but it's a perfect natural peach shade.


----------



## princess sarah (Jul 31, 2011)

Mac Train Case... I AM OBSESSED WITH TRYING TO FIND ONE!!!

  	Cant get them anywhere (and i have been looking worldwide) and i need somewhere to store my very fast growing collection 

  	Im going to have to find a different storage solution, just wanted to keep with the theme of my collection


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Aug 2, 2011)

Can't stop wearing the Ecume nail polish by NARS .... it's the third time in a row I've put it back on!


----------



## freesiafc (Aug 10, 2011)

I know it isn't a MAC train case but I saw an ad for these train cases on a specktra members blog and I plan on saving up to get one. http://realtoughcases.com/ . . I 

  	I hope you find what you want.


princess sarah said:


> Mac Train Case... I AM OBSESSED WITH TRYING TO FIND ONE!!!
> 
> Cant get them anywhere (and i have been looking worldwide) and i need somewhere to store my very fast growing collection
> 
> Im going to have to find a different storage solution, just wanted to keep with the theme of my collection


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Aug 10, 2011)

the new NARS Larger Than Life lip glosses from Sephora: long-lasting, highly pigmented, precise lil' brush applicator obsessed!


----------



## sss215 (Aug 13, 2011)

I am obsessed with the MAC 208 eyeliner brush.  I went to the store to buy a 263 for lining my eyes and filling in my eyebrows.   The artist told me the 208 was better.  I was skeptical at first, but she assured me that this brush was great because it was small and it gives you more control when working on those 2 areas.  More control= precision, so I decided to try it out.  Can I tell you how much in love I am with the results!   I can draw thin lines and build liner and eyebrow color up more than I ever could before.    I am sooooo obsessed with this brush, that I  totally need another.


----------



## ChynaDoll14 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi all, my apologies for being MIA  Here is a favorite on my current obsessions:  Mac Mineralize skin finish natural( This is my second one but I fell in love with how it applies by itself, a flat top brush did the trick) Urban Decay 24/7 eye liner in Zero( I love it!!) Maybelline colossal mascara and loreal voluminous mascara in Carbon Black Mac peach blush  And my fave new lipstick, Rimmel's Airy Fairy. It is just perfect, I heard rumors that it was being discontinued bit I am not sure, I pray not!!


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 23, 2011)

210 eyeliner brush.... im enjoying applying fluid line almost perfectly every time


----------



## FarrahFace (Aug 24, 2011)

Blush & Highlighters. I've acquired 20+ this month.


----------



## afulton (Aug 25, 2011)

Congratulations!  I went through that phase too.  I don't ever need another blush.  I have every color/shade that I could ever use.  It's addicting. 
	o


FarrahFace said:


> Blush & Highlighters. I've acquired 20+ this month.


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Aug 25, 2011)

My current obsessions have been the Tarte Amazonian clay blushes (I have almost all of them) and MAC Evolution Revolution l/g. I have been wearing it almost every single day since I got it.


----------



## crystrill (Aug 26, 2011)

princess sarah said:


> Mac Train Case... I AM OBSESSED WITH TRYING TO FIND ONE!!!
> 
> Cant get them anywhere (and i have been looking worldwide) and i need somewhere to store my very fast growing collection
> 
> Im going to have to find a different storage solution, just wanted to keep with the theme of my collection



 	We had them at work (i work at a cco) for the longest and then finally sold out the other day. Have you tried calling Gone but not forgotten line? Not sure if it would work for that though lol.


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Aug 26, 2011)

Lately mine has been using a damp sponge to put on cream foundation.. something I never usually do nor the type of foundation I like either.. Its like I'm having a foundation pregnancy or something 
  	Then there is the new Sleek Pout Paints which are literally soooo LUSSSSSH


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 26, 2011)

I cannot get enough orange and bronze makeup.  Arggggghhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## sss215 (Aug 26, 2011)

MissTiffany2U said:


> My current obsessions have been the Tarte Amazonian clay blushes (I have almost all of them) and MAC Evolution Revolution l/g. I have been wearing it almost every single day since I got it.



 	are they really long wearing.  i want to get one, but not sure.


----------



## afulton (Aug 27, 2011)

Have you tried the new 211 MAC brush just released with the MAC Me Over collection?  This one is heaven and make applylng liquid and gel liners so easy.


princess sarah said:


> 210 eyeliner brush.... im enjoying applying fluid line almost perfectly every time


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Aug 28, 2011)

sss215 said:


> are they really long wearing.  i want to get one, but not sure.


	They are long wearing. I work 12 hour shifts and my blush is still on at the end of the day... Even when I use blotting papers, it stays put.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Aug 31, 2011)

Currently obsessing over Jordana blushes & lipsticks!


----------



## crystrill (Sep 3, 2011)

My current obsession... Bobbi Brown lipsticks! They go on so smooth!! And I have an ongoing obsession with makeup bags...


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Sep 3, 2011)

crystrill said:


> My current obsession... Bobbi Brown lipsticks! They go on so smooth!! And I have an ongoing obsession with makeup bags...



 	I have an obsession with makeup bags too! The last one I got was from Bobbi Brown Python & Peony/Tibi collection, it's super cute but way too small...


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 3, 2011)

^^I just got an email from MAC with new makeup bags, including a red one.  Did you see them?


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Sep 4, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> ^^I just got an email from MAC with new makeup bags, including a red one.  Did you see them?



 	Yes. I. Did... and red is my favorite color. I have my eye on it


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 4, 2011)

My hourglass tinted moisturizer!! LOVE!!!!!!

  	The texture is amazing, almost whipped. It applies easily with your fingers, covers nicely, and leaves a luminous/ "YOU HAVE FOUNDATION ON?!" finish.
  	I cant feel it on my skin either, and its got spf 15.

  	LOVE

  	edited to add: woops. i just saw i posted this is a WOC thread. My comment seems so random now coming from pasty mc freckle face.


----------



## Nicala (Sep 4, 2011)

Mabelle said:


> My hourglass tinted moisturizer!! LOVE!!!!!!
> 
> The texture is amazing, almost whipped. It applies easily with your fingers, covers nicely, and leaves a luminous/ "YOU HAVE FOUNDATION ON?!" finish.
> I cant feel it on my skin either, and its got spf 15.
> ...



 	This sounds fab 

  	My obsession lately.. wearing blush/buying blush. O is a fave right now.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Sep 8, 2011)

The new larger than life eyeliners from NARS! They are so creamy and beautiful to apply and last and stay pretty all day and night!  Some are matte and others have this subtle shimmer that pulls in the light to create a subtle varied colour effect along the line of my eye that looks awesome!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm currently obsessed with a matte flawless face, lots of mascara and a bold lip. It's also very quick and easy to do, and I seem to get a lot of compliments on this look.


----------



## MorenitaLokita (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm currently obsessed with neutral eyes and bold lips. Also, I've been loving getting the Shellac done on my nails.


----------



## califabulous (Sep 30, 2011)

MissTiffany2U said:


> My current obsessions have been the Tarte Amazonian clay blushes (I have almost all of them) and MAC Evolution Revolution l/g. I have been wearing it almost every single day since I got it.


  I've been wanting to try tipsy and exposed but I am afraid it won't show up....the MA at Sephora suggested flushed...but I want corals and peaches!


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Oct 1, 2011)

califabulous said:


> I've been wanting to try tipsy and exposed but I am afraid it won't show up....the MA at Sephora suggested flushed...but I want corals and peaches!



 	I don't have Tipsy or Exposed... I've also been wondering if Exposed would show up on me. I LOVE Flushed. It is really a beautiful color, fabulous for fall... be careful and apply with a light hand.
  	Blissful is a really pretty warm peachy/coral too. It's similar to Tipsy, I'm sure either one would look great on you.


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Oct 1, 2011)

MorenitaLokita said:


> I'm currently obsessed with neutral eyes and bold lips. Also, I've been loving getting the Shellac done on my nails.



 	I'm obsessed with Shellac also! I've been getting it done since March and I would not go back to acrylics or regular polish mani's


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm now obsessed with Mac's Outre eyeshadow. It's the perfect brown. I'm also obsessed with my new Chanel foundation. So glad they are catering to darker skin now.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 2, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm now obsessed with Mac's Outre eyeshadow. It's the perfect brown. I'm also obsessed with my new Chanel foundation. So glad they are catering to darker skin now.



 	just put in an order for outre


----------



## califabulous (Oct 3, 2011)

MissTiffany2U said:


> I don't have Tipsy or Exposed... I've also been wondering if Exposed would show up on me. I LOVE Flushed. It is really a beautiful color, fabulous for fall... be careful and apply with a light hand.
> Blissful is a really pretty warm peachy/coral too. It's similar to Tipsy, I'm sure either one would look great on you.


  awww thanks.  I guess I'll  stop fighting it! Flushed is beautiful and I need a blush that will really last AND I don't have a blush that color.....


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 3, 2011)

Currently Im obsessed with Mac's Viva Glam Gaga 1 l/s & L/g.  Right now Im loving pink lips.  The lipstick tube is almost finished im down to using a lip brush to get the product out.


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Oct 3, 2011)

Currently obsessed with:

  	-Chanel Perfection Lumiere (thank you for finally acknowledging brown people exist)
  	-Retractable kabuki brushes (bought both the Ecotools and Too Faced one, heard the Ecotools falls apart hella quick so we'll see)
  	-Alterna hair care (STILL hunting for the perfect company that can handle my thick mess of blasian hair)


----------



## sunshine817 (Oct 10, 2011)

my current obsession is any eyeshadow or lipstick in the color of orange or peachy orange. any recommendation


----------



## tuttifrutti (Oct 20, 2011)

my current obsession is tinted moisturizer (im using hard candy...this stuff is awesome) and pinky nude lips...just something fresh...minimal look


----------



## ChynaDoll14 (Jan 25, 2012)

It has been a while since i've posted here but my current obsessions are:

  	Maybelline Superstay foundation in Honey Beige
  	Nyx Blush in Stone for Contouring
  	Rimmel Lipstick in "Airy Fairy" or Mac Viva Glam gaga 2 paired with a nude lipgloss and neutra lipliner
  	Mac peachykeen or peaches blushes


----------



## Makep Junkie (Feb 24, 2012)

My current obsessions are lipstick, concealer, blushes, mascara, and mineral makeup. I don't really have any brand preference as I am exploring my options. I just can't get enough of them and I find myself using mineral foundation more especially if I'm in hurry because it gives me the coverage that I need with just little time so I'm trying out other mineral product brands.


----------



## Makep Junkie (Feb 24, 2012)

My current obsessions are lipstick, concealer, blushes, mascara, and mineral makeup. I don't really have any brand preference as I am exploring my options. I just can't get enough of them and I find myself using mineral foundation more especially if I'm in hurry because it gives me the coverage that I need with just little time so I'm trying out other mineral product brands.


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 25, 2012)

I finally started using Brown Script and now I am all about that eyeshadow.  It's perfect for warming up my crease.  I also am still loving my MUFE Aqua Black for my eyeliner.


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 25, 2012)

NARS Taj Mahal blush! *so *gorgeous. I tried it over top of MAC's Optimistic Orange cremeblend blush (from Shop Cook)... love.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Feb 29, 2012)

I have several favorites currently;  Nars blush in Lovejoy, Sleek blush in Sahara, MAC False lashes mascara & a rosy color lipgloss by Black Radiance (that I can't remember the name)


----------



## HeavenF (Aug 11, 2012)

I am obsessed with my NYX Soft Matte Lipcreams.
  	I'm also obsessed with Urban Decay eyeshadows. I just ordered a bunch of the vintage ones since they are currently on sale,I can't wait to recieve them!
  	I'm falling back in love with MAC lipsticks as well. I just found my MAC Fluidline in Aqualine and I've been using it with my NYX Mellow Yellow eyeshadow, and a blue and green e/s from this random palette I got from the beauty outlet here in Columbus. I love the palette,but I have no idea who made it. The colors are so pigmented and blendable and it contains 22 colors. Its was only $2.99! I'm wearing this color combo along with MAC Pink Nouveau l/s in my avi. I also love these Tokidoki Arte Palettes in Vegas and 24k


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm obsessed with pink lips right now.

  	Pink in all shades from the palest to the darkest.

  	I'm so obsessed I got my hands on a tube of the infamous Candy Yum Yum from MAC and decided right then that it is too precious to be used.

  	Thus I am now looking for a dupe for it.

  	Weird, I know!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 15, 2012)

Lately, I'm in love with any and everything PINK.  Go figure.  Just can't get enough...nail polish, blush, eyeshadow and of course lipstick, including, but not limited to Candy Yum Yum & Moxie.  Perhaps I've tapped into my inner Barbie.  Whatever the case I'm enjoying myself!


----------



## EekaBoo (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm currently obsessed with MAC Cremesheens. I've bought 4 over the past month and I love them.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 15, 2012)

Right now I'm obsessed with winged liner.  I have watched so many Youtube videos on it.  Also loving colored liquid liners.


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 15, 2012)

Lately for me it's been a simple face and bright, bold lips. Mainly bright bold matte lips.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 15, 2012)

Blush!!! It really helps balance the shape of an oblong face like mine and gives a pretty glow... The last three that I've purchased r MAC Magenta, MAC Raizin and MAC Casual Color Lip and Cheek Color in Evening Stroll...MAC Hidden Treasure is calling my name too as is Loverush lol


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 15, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Lately for me it's been a simple face and bright, bold lips. Mainly bright bold matte lips.


Moxie would look really pretty on u...Did u score a tube???


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 15, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> Moxie would look really pretty on u...Did u score a tube???


  	No I didn't get Moxie. I thought it was similar enough to Party Parrot which I already have so I didn't get it.


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 15, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> Blush!!! It really helps balance the shape of an oblong face like mine and gives a pretty glow... The last three that I've purchased r MAC Magenta, MAC Raizin and *MAC Casual Color Lip and Cheek Color in Evening Stroll*...MAC Hidden Treasure is calling my name too as is Loverush lol


  	I LOVVEEEE Evening Stroll.


----------



## pemily (Aug 15, 2012)

My ysl lippies


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 15, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> Blush!!! It really helps balance the shape of an oblong face like mine and gives a pretty glow... The last three that I've purchased r MAC Magenta, MAC Raizin and MAC Casual Color Lip and Cheek Color in Evening Stroll...MAC Hidden Treasure is calling my name too as is *Loverush* lol


  	Pinkcrush,

  	I hope you have a Loverush because sad to say it has been dc'd!

  	You may be able to find it at a cco.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 15, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> Pinkcrush,  I hope you have a Loverush because sad to say it has been dc'd!  You may be able to find it at a cco.


Wow really!? Thats strange cuz I just bought a tube of Honeylove last night at NORDSTROM'S n they definitely had the tester out cuz I swatched it... Maybe when they run out they just won't receive a replenishment... Idk lol... Thanx 4 the heads up


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 15, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> No I didn't get Moxie. I thought it was similar enough to Party Parrot which I already have so I didn't get it.


 Nars Schiap is gorgeous too if u like a nice bright clean matte medium pink l/s


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 15, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Lately, I'm in love with any and everything PINK.  Go figure.  Just can't get enough...nail polish, blush, eyeshadow and of course lipstick, including, but not limited to Candy Yum Yum & Moxie.  Perhaps I've tapped into my inner Barbie.  Whatever the case I'm enjoying myself!


Yea I'm definitely pink obsessed myself... Nars Schiap l/s is PHENOMINAL as r MAC Hue and Please Me lipsticks


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 15, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> Wow really!? Thats strange cuz I just bought a tube of Honeylove last night at NORDSTROM'S n they definitely had the tester out cuz I swatched it... Maybe when they run out they just won't receive a replenishment... Idk lol... Thanx 4 the heads up


  	Nordstrom's may still have some in stock, though! It won't hurt to ask but once its gone, its gone!


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 15, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> *Nars Schiap is gorgeous too if u like a nice bright clean matte medium pink l/s*


  	Thanks for the heads up.

  	I tried it @ Sephora & it is on my list of future purchases.


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 16, 2012)

Mac Contrast e/s and Mac Blankety lipstick with C Thru lipglass :eyelove:


----------



## urshz (Aug 16, 2012)

YSL lipsticks and Chanel in genial... Just lipsticks in general
  	Way too many pretty lipsticks on the market *dooh* and not enough money to buy them all...


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 16, 2012)

I think that's my current obsession, too. Lipstick. Lipstick. Lipstick.


----------



## urshz (Aug 16, 2012)

Haha I am glad to hear I am not the only one. What is the cure for my obsession you think?


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 16, 2012)

urshz said:


> Haha I am glad to hear I am not the only one. What is the cure for my obsession you think?


	Lol, more lipstick.


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 16, 2012)

urshz said:


> YSL lipsticks and Chanel in genial... Just lipsticks in general Way too many pretty lipsticks on the market *dooh* and not enough money to buy them all...


  Ooooohhh YSL lipsticks :eyelove: :eyelove: :eyelove: I have swatched them so many times at the counter but the price is a killer  Guess I'll have to wait till my B-Day to get one of those babies lol.


----------



## Gloriana (Aug 18, 2012)

Gel eyeliner. I finally figured out how to do a wing and got the Mac 211 brush! Now I am collecting Fluidline and BB gel. So far I have Waveline, Iris Eyes, Rich Ground, BB Chocolate Shimmer Ink and Ivy Shimmer Ink.


----------



## pemily (Aug 18, 2012)

OOOh Estée Lauder double wear foundation too!


----------



## tekka21 (Aug 18, 2012)

MUFE HD foundation, Nars Sheer Glow Foundation, MAC Matchmaster Foundation, BDellium Tools Maestro Series Brushes....


----------



## Sabriney (Aug 19, 2012)

I would have to say La Femme blushes right now :eyelove:.


----------



## corinne27 (Aug 20, 2012)

eyebrows have always been my obession!!! aslo filling them in with a #208 brush!!! i wont use anything else <3


----------



## Sugarpeach84 (Aug 20, 2012)

Currently, I'd say my obsessions are with the search for the perfect mascara. I really like Definicils by Lancome, but I don't like that I have to recurl my lashes after applying it. Why can't someone make a really good defining and lengthening mascara that isn't waterproof but still holds curl just as much as waterproof does? Any suggestions, I'm open!

  	In the past I was obsessed with MAC Motif eyeshadow on the lid and Embark e/s in the crease and outer V. The duochrome from the Motif made the Embark turn a bit purple-y and just looked gorgeous. I also paid beaucoup $$$ for 2 BUs of Goldbit eyeshadow which is an all-time favorite. It hasn't been repromoted since 2005 and I'm pretty sure they won't repromote it ever since its a Lustre. I still love it though! Its the perfect pale peachy beige.

  	Edit: And lets not forget Chanel... Rouge Coco and Rouge Coco Shines and I've been lemming for a Regard Perle quad for a while now! Dior Addict Ultra Glosses are my version of lipgloss heaven, too! No scummy mouth and leaves your lips feeling like silk!


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 20, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> Mac Contrast e/s and Mac Blankety lipstick with C Thru lipglass


  	Oh - nice look! Love Contrast!


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 20, 2012)

Sabriney said:


> I would have to say La Femme blushes right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ut-Oh - I hope I don't fall in love like that!

  	I just ordered 4 La Femme blushes today - we'll see!


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 20, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I think that's my current obsession, too. Lipstick. Lipstick. Lipstick.


  	Hehehe - R U sure?

  	Looks like blush to me - I see you purchased a lot of La Femme blushes.

  	Do you like them??

  	THX!


----------



## corinne27 (Aug 21, 2012)

also ive becomed OBSESSED with finding a replacement for Playing Koi lipstick by MAC!!! im almost out !!! :'(


----------



## corinne27 (Aug 21, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I think that's my current obsession, too. Lipstick. Lipstick. Lipstick.


  	mine tooo!!!!


----------



## sss215 (Aug 21, 2012)

Sugarpeach84 said:


> Currently, I'd say my obsessions are with the search for the perfect mascara. I really like Definicils by Lancome, but I don't like that I have to recurl my lashes after applying it. Why can't someone make a really good defining and lengthening mascara that isn't waterproof but still holds curl just as much as waterproof does? Any suggestions, I'm open!  In the past I was obsessed with MAC Motif eyeshadow on the lid and Embark e/s in the crease and outer V. The duochrome from the Motif made the Embark turn a bit purple-y and just looked gorgeous. I also paid beaucoup $$$ for 2 BUs of Goldbit eyeshadow which is an all-time favorite. It hasn't been repromoted since 2005 and I'm pretty sure they won't repromote it ever since its a Lustre. I still love it though! Its the perfect pale peachy beige.  Edit: And lets not forget Chanel... Rouge Coco and Rouge Coco Shines and I've been lemming for a Regard Perle quad for a while now! Dior Addict Ultra Glosses are my version of lipgloss heaven, too! No scummy mouth and leaves your lips feeling like silk!


  Omg that sounds lovely!!!! I may try that tomorrow. I have no use for embark outside of using it to contour  (too dark and muddy looking for me on my eyes).  This sounds like a great way to brighten it up and make it interesting again! Thanks!!!!


----------



## sss215 (Aug 21, 2012)

corinne27 said:


> eyebrows have always been my obession!!! aslo filling them in with a #208 brush!!! i wont use anything else


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 21, 2012)

sss215 said:


> Love the 208! And the MUFE eyebrow brush too.


  	I've been curious about both of those. Once I was getting ready to buy the MUFE brush with their eyebrow gel stuff but held off on it. Do you use your 208 and MUFE brush with a shadow? I need a nice eyebrow brush because when I use a powder to do my brows, I use that little chinky brush that comes with the WnW gel liner. It works pretty good to be a cheapie but I'd really like to try one of those two mentioned.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 21, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> Hehehe - R U sure?
> 
> Looks like blush to me - I see you purchased a lot of La Femme blushes.
> 
> ...


	Lol, I think you got me! OK then lipstick and blush. I absolutely love La Femme blush! Some of them can be a bit powdery at times. But for the color payoff and the cost, it's a non-issue. They have so many colors to choose from, and a nice variety of both matte and shimmer shades. I told myself I would be fine with one palette. Then I got a second. Now I have three. I couldn't get enough of them.


----------



## missjoe (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm coming out of a eye shadow stick/pencil phase (MAC shadesticks, NYX shadow pencils, UD shadow pencils, etc). It stinks that I'm over it since I have about 20 of them to use up still. For the past few months I've been on a red lipstick obsession. I can't get enough! I've found plenty that I love a lot, but there are so many pretty red shades out there to be had!


----------



## sss215 (Aug 22, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> I've been curious about both of those. Once I was getting ready to buy the MUFE brush with their eyebrow gel stuff but held off on it. Do you use your 208 and MUFE brush with a shadow? I need a nice eyebrow brush because when I use a powder to do my brows, I use that little chinky brush that comes with the WnW gel liner. It works pretty good to be a cheapie but I'd really like to try one of those two mentioned.


  	The 208 is great, shorter handle for better control and  best for cream and liquid products.  It seemed to get a little soft overtime (or maybe I am heavy handed, lol) . The bristles weren't very firm to begin with, but that wasn't a problem, since its the best brush I've ever applied eyeliner with.     .  The 208 is a little underrated to me.  Most people go for the other 263, 266, but I like the 208 best. 

  	MUFE's eyebrow brush is the best ever!  the bristles are very firm and are perfect for applying a powder brow product. I like it with their eyebrow corrector as well.  The bristles are short and have a almost angle shape thats makes it easier to control where the color is placed without over doing your brows, especially around the end if you want a thinner tail.   I also like that the bristles are firm so I can blend the color in with my brows.  No need to go back over them with a brow brush or spoolie,  the MUFE eyebrow brush is all you need.   The brisltes have stayed firm after many washings and I love that the best.   Both brushes are great to have


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 22, 2012)

sss215 said:


> The 208 is great, shorter handle for better control and  best for cream and liquid products.  It seemed to get a little soft overtime (or maybe I am heavy handed, lol) . The bristles weren't very firm to begin with, but that wasn't a problem, since its the best brush I've ever applied eyeliner with.     .  The 208 is a little underrated to me.  Most people go for the other 263, 266, but I like the 208 best.
> 
> MUFE's eyebrow brush is the best ever!  the bristles are very firm and are perfect for applying a powder brow product. I like it with their eyebrow corrector as well.  The bristles are short and have a almost angle shape thats makes it easier to control where the color is placed without over doing your brows, especially around the end if you want a thinner tail.   I also like that the bristles are firm so I can blend the color in with my brows.  No need to go back over them with a brow brush or spoolie,  the MUFE eyebrow brush is all you need.   The brisltes have stayed firm after many washings and I love that the best.   Both brushes are great to have


  	Thank you so much sss215. I think I may go ahead and get MUFE's brush then. Thanks again.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 22, 2012)

I've been obsessed with skin care lately cleansers, scrubs, moisturizers, finding HG products to have a good skin care routine.

  	I have been kinda obsessed with finding the perfect pink/fushia lipstick. I'm looking for something like Nars Schiap but with a creamier formula.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 22, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I think that's my current obsession, too. Lipstick. Lipstick. Lipstick.


Mine too!!! Haven't even touched Moxie yet though lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 23, 2012)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I've been obsessed with skin care lately cleansers, scrubs, moisturizers, finding HG products to have a good skin care routine.
> 
> I have been kinda obsessed with finding the perfect pink/fushia lipstick. I'm looking for something like Nars Schiap but with a creamier formula.


  	The NYX Matte lipsticks have similar colors to NARS Schiap and Funny Face. They wear well for a matte formula not really drying. The NYX shades are Shocking Pink and Sweet Pink. I'd have to check my stash to let you know what color matches what.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 23, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> The NYX Matte lipsticks have similar colors to NARS Schiap and Funny Face. They wear well for a matte formula not really drying. The NYX shades are Shocking Pink and Sweet Pink. I'd have to check my stash to let you know what color matches what.


  	Thanks for the recommendations, I ended up buying Nars Schiap today. Its such a pretty color and not really as drying as how some of the reviews made it out to be. However I'll still prep my lips well before hand to be on the safe side.


----------



## califabulous (Aug 23, 2012)

Mascara! An intense search is in progress.  Just tried Maybelline mega plush...it's ok...just got benefits they're real.  gonna try it tomorrow. high hopes for this one 

  	soft pink lip color:
  	mac snob, blankety, just superb. burberry lip mist heather pink. mac l/l in soar

  	mac mineralize blush in gentle....who am i kidding?  this isn't news.  i've been obsessed with pink for years!


----------



## tats (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm currently obsessed with coral and red lipsticks, blushes from NARS and Illamasqua and Illamasqua brand in general


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 24, 2012)

califabulous said:


> Mascara! An intense search is in progress.  Just tried Maybelline mega plush...it's ok...just got benefits they're real.  gonna try it tomorrow. high hopes for this one
> 
> soft pink lip color:
> mac snob, blankety, just superb. burberry lip mist heather pink. mac l/l in soar
> ...


	Please post your mascara findings. I don't know if there's a separate thread for mascara already. I haven't even begun to research mascara yet. I know I'm going to steer away from the more expensive brands and will probably stick with drug store mascaras. I don't wear it frequently enough. I fear it will dry out after using it only a few times. Right now I'm only using a mascara that I got as a free sample.


----------



## tats (Aug 24, 2012)

corinne27 said:


> also ive becomed OBSESSED with finding a replacement for Playing Koi lipstick by MAC!!! im almost out !!! :'(


	What about MAC Fun Finds lipstick from new Style Seeker collection?? It looks similar to Playing Koi from temptalia swatches.
  	Playing Koi here: http://www.temptalia.com/mac-quite-cute-lipstick-swatches-photos-reviews
  	Fun finds here: http://www.temptalia.com/mac-styleseeker-mattene-lipsticks-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 24, 2012)

Current obsessions : Marilyn collection by M.A.C, OPI Germany and James Bond collections, Nars Andy Warhol collection, Chanel Holiday 2012 collection. I'll purchase from each, it's too beautiful !!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 24, 2012)

califabulous said:


> Mascara! An intense search is in progress.  Just tried Maybelline mega plush...it's ok...just got benefits they're real.  gonna try it tomorrow. high hopes for this one
> 
> soft pink lip color:
> mac snob, blankety, just superb. burberry lip mist heather pink. mac l/l in soar
> ...


	I thought benefit they're real was awesome, formula was on the dry side, but they really lengthened and I don't remember my lashes drooping either.  I don't like CDior's line.


----------



## Wmax (Aug 25, 2012)

Lights camera action mascara by tarte! SERIOSLY, I LOVE IT! I have VERY sensitive eyes, etc.. It's $19, BUT QVC has 3 for $37-ish? Don't quote me...


----------



## nuclearteeth (Aug 26, 2012)

Illamasqua Tweak and MAC Petals & Peacocks. My love affair with Perfect Topping MSF continues as well...it's bordering on crazy, lol.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 26, 2012)

nuclearteeth said:


> Illamasqua Tweak and MAC Petals & Peacocks. My love affair with Perfect Topping MSF continues as well...it's bordering on crazy, lol.


  Tweak is beautiful! I got Tweak and Excite last year and they are 2 of my favorite blushes!!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 26, 2012)

Lipstick obsession has come full force.


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 26, 2012)

Sugarpeach84 said:


> Currently, I'd say my obsessions are with the search for the perfect mascara. I really like Definicils by Lancome, but I don't like that I have to recurl my lashes after applying it. Why can't someone make a really good defining and lengthening mascara that isn't waterproof but still holds curl just as much as waterproof does? Any suggestions, I'm open!
> 
> In the past I was obsessed with *MAC Motif eyeshadow on the lid and Embark e/s in the crease and outer V*. The duochrome from the Motif made the Embark turn a bit purple-y and just looked gorgeous. I also paid beaucoup $$$ for 2 BUs of Goldbit eyeshadow which is an all-time favorite. It hasn't been repromoted since 2005 and I'm pretty sure they won't repromote it ever since its a Lustre. I still love it though! Its the perfect pale peachy beige.
> 
> Edit: And lets not forget Chanel... Rouge Coco and Rouge Coco Shines and I've been lemming for a Regard Perle quad for a while now! Dior Addict Ultra Glosses are my version of lipgloss heaven, too! No scummy mouth and leaves your lips feeling like silk!


  	Sugarpeach84 - thanks for that combo. I'm def going to try it!


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 26, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol, I think you got me! OK then lipstick and blush. I absolutely love La Femme blush! Some of them can be a bit powdery at times. But for the color payoff and the cost, it's a non-issue. They have so many colors to choose from, and a nice variety of both matte and shimmer shades. I* told myself I would be fine with one palette. Then I got a second. Now I have three. I couldn't get enough of them.*


  	Wow - 3 palettes full! Egads! They must be a thing of beauty!

  	I decided to hold off getting a lot of them until I used up at least 5 or 10 of the blushes in my collex.

  	I'm trying to toe the line w/makeup purchases.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm obsessed with the *Embryolisse* moisturizer. It makes my normal/dry skin feel so good and hydrated and it serves as an incredible primer. Everything goes on much smoother.   *Real Techniques brushes*. I have the foundation, blush, and concealer brushes. I have a couple of others b/c I bought them in sets, but those are the most useful.   The new *Rouge Allure lipsticks by Chanel*. I bought 2 and I plan on hauling more. The perfect lipstick formula.   *MUFE Aqua Cream in Black*. It's brand new and it's amazing. It can serve as a base or a liner. Creamier than their Aqua Black liner and won't dry out as fact.   *MUFE Aqua Rouge lipstick.* The stain on one end and gloss on another. The best stain I've ever tried. Does not dry out your lips and _does not move_ until you use makeup remover.  *MUFE Liquid Lift foundation*. Great coverage, blendable and doesn't settle into laugh lines. My favorite foundation right now.


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 26, 2012)

I love Petals & Peacocks.

  	I was sad that it didn't make the By Request collex.

  	Perfect Topping is so lovely! I use mine sparingly!

  	I think that has to be one of the best msfs MAC made.

  	The finish is just lovely - smooth and soft. Not glittery at all.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 27, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> Wow - 3 palettes full! Egads! They must be a thing of beauty!
> 
> I decided to hold off getting a lot of them until I used up at least 5 or 10 of the blushes in my collex.
> 
> I'm trying to toe the line w/makeup purchases.


	Lol, I couldn't help myself! I figure with the large color selection and the inexpensive cost, I couldn't go wrong.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 28, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> Yea I'm definitely pink obsessed myself... Nars Schiap l/s is PHENOMINAL as r MAC Hue and Please Me lipsticks


  Based on your recommendation I just ordered NARS SCHIAP.  As a breast cancer survivor I've decided to wear PINK themed makeup for the entire month of October, breast cancer awareness month.  I already have MAC's Hue & Please Me.  If you have any eye/makeup looks to support my October project I'd love to hear them.  Thanks so much.     :eyelove:


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 29, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Based on your recommendation I just ordered NARS SCHIAP. As a breast cancer survivor I've decided to wear *PINK themed makeup for the entire month of October, *breast cancer awareness month. I already have MAC's Hue & Please Me. If you have any eye/makeup looks to support my October project I'd love to hear them. Thanks so much.


  	Medgal07, What a great idea. I'm definitely going to jump on that bandwagon!

  	Pink lippies for October!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 29, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> Medgal07, What a great idea. I'm definitely going to jump on that bandwagon!
> 
> Pink lippies for October!


  	AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## kimibos (Aug 29, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Based on your recommendation I just ordered NARS SCHIAP. As a breast cancer survivor I've decided to wear PINK themed makeup for the entire month of October, breast cancer awareness month. I already have MAC's Hue & Please Me. If you have any eye/makeup looks to support my October project I'd love to hear them. Thanks so much.


  	as a person with ulcerative colitis with a 70% chance of developing color cancer later in life . ill wear pink nails in october. please start a thread where we can all post pink looks in october. ill actually look for 31 pink polishes in my stash to do pink manis. 


  	** i have an idea i hope you dont mind, why dont we do an awareness thread?


----------



## kimibos (Aug 29, 2012)

onto the  recent obsessions:



 		 liptars!!! i went  from ordering nylon to ordering 6 to having a list of atleast 4 more!! 	
 		dr. marten boots!! this obsession is kind of expensive i purchased 2 from the liberty of london already and want the tall aggy that are $320 for my birthday and the neon pink ones as well. 	
 		the romantique trend for the fall. vampy lips, short sleek black hair, and thick bushy brows. 	
 		the maybelline color tattoo shadows! 	
 		soda stereo cds. an argentinian rock band 	
 		ohh and im always trying to make my madonna cd collection bigger. im done with the albums and now im with the singles. 	
 		mac blushes! i dont think ill ever hit pan at a single one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 30, 2012)

kimibos said:


> as a person with ulcerative colitis with a 70% chance of developing color cancer later in life . ill wear pink nails in october. please start a thread where we can all post pink looks in october. ill actually look for 31 pink polishes in my stash to do pink manis.
> 
> 
> ** i have an idea i hope you dont mind, why dont we do an awareness thread?


  	Kimibos, I LOVE your idea!  I'm aware of the challenges related to your illness and hope that you have in managed and controlled to the extent possible. 
  	Should we start the 'AWARENESS THREAD' in September and continue to the end of October?  'Stand Up to Cancer,' a nationally televised fundraising event airs September 7th.

  	This was my favorite performance from the event in 2010  *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sgjHlF84Yc&feature=related*
  	It's very inspiring.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 1, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Based on your recommendation I just ordered NARS SCHIAP. As a breast cancer survivor I've decided to wear PINK themed makeup for the entire month of October, breast cancer awareness month. I already have MAC's Hue & Please Me. If you have any eye/makeup looks to support my October project I'd love to hear them. Thanks so much.


	My mom is a breast cancer survivor, I'm joining in too!


----------



## glammy girl (Sep 1, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> My mom is a breast cancer survivor, I'm joining in too!


 Count me in too, my family has a history of breast cancer and I've had some issues in the past so I am very worried about myself so I'll show support too


----------



## HeavenF (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm now obsessed with BareMinerals. I hate the foundation but their color cosmetics are to die for. The eyeshadows are sooo pigmented. I love their eyeliner in 9PM It's a deep brown and I used it on my eyebrows a lot.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Sep 2, 2012)

Blacktrack+ winged liner... This phase has been going on for 2 years...


----------



## AngieM (Sep 6, 2012)

With all the beautiful warm sunny weather we're getting over here, I've been obsessing with bright, vibrant eyeshadows teamed with a jet black mascara to give my eyes that extra zing!! If i want to dress it up a bit I just add the ever sexy "blacktrack" wingtips. Today I'm wearing MAC Gulf Stream. I coloured in my lid area up to the crease with white eyeliner as a base before applying the MAC Gulf Stream for added brightness!!


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 8, 2012)

Current obsessed wtih:

  	- Pink cheeks, especially Magnolia Makeup Kawaii Blush. It's very cute
  	- Coloured brows - love filling them in purple
  	- Highlighters - Loving my MSF's atm
  	- Pigments - Magnolia, Sugarpill, OCC, every day is a new and wonderful experiment >_<
  	- My nails - for the first time in 7 months I can wear nail polish again due to a change of job. Yayy
  	- Black Milk Leggings.. i have an addiction 0_o


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 8, 2012)

spectrolite said:


> Current obsessed wtih:
> 
> - Pink cheeks, especially *Magnolia Makeup Kawaii Blush.* It's very cute
> - Coloured brows - love filling them in purple
> ...


  	I've never paid much attention to their blushes. Is Kawaii a bright pink?


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 8, 2012)

spectrolite said:


> Current obsessed wtih:
> 
> - Pink cheeks, especially Magnolia Makeup Kawaii Blush. It's very cute
> - Coloured brows - love filling them in purple
> ...


  	This made me Google Black Milk Leggings... they've got some great stuff!  I try to stay away from leggings, though, since I'm short and thick.


----------



## Bliur (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm obsessed with MAC's Kohl in Powersurge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Ladybug lipstick


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm obsessed with an oldie but goodie MAC's Spite Lip gloss. I don't know why I stopped wearing it but I'm back in love....


----------



## cyanidewine (Sep 10, 2012)

I went through a 6 month long purple obsession phase which was pretty much lots and lots of MAC's Violetta (Villians one <3 I love the packaging!) but I only have one and I tried to use it very carefully so I worked my way off of the purple obsession and now I'm on to..PEACHES!

  	Fresh, clean peaches. Far away from purple!
  	I'm absolutely in love with Revlon's Smoked Peach matte lipstick right now. It took me awhile to find the perfect soft, pale peach color I wanted, since most of my searches for peach colors came up as a more salmon color.


----------



## sideculture (Sep 12, 2012)

I've been obsessed with my Clarisonic, Burt's Bees rose toner, and Maybelline color tatoo lately!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Sep 12, 2012)

2 words.... Sock, Bun.... Whoever created this masterpiece, thank you for helping me A: look like my hair isn't thin as hell..& B: Look like I give a shit, after spending 30 seconds on my hair. OBSESSED.


----------



## BlondieBabezz12 (Sep 12, 2012)

I am CRAZY IN LOVE with luminizers/highlighters!! I have 7 currently and sometimes I layer them too


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 13, 2012)

Quote:


Copperhead said:


> I've never paid much attention to their blushes. Is Kawaii a bright pink?


  	^^No it's actually a darker pink - almost magenta. I can't think of anything to compare it to. I will try to swatch it on my blog this weekend if I get some time =D

  	EDIT: *Click for swatch *


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 13, 2012)

Cool! Thanks.


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm currently obsessed with vampy lips- dark purples and berries (I have been breaking Rebel back out for Fall), and good skin (my Clarisonic, Philosophy Purity, Retin A, Philosophy Hope in a Jar, and Mac Essence Serum have been in a steady rotation).


----------



## LoveTali29 (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm new to this so if i sound silly my apologies, anyway i was looking into the dark purple like colors too but i want a matte like lipstick, i was checking out Diva by MAC online...looks good to me.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 17, 2012)

LoveTali29 said:


> I'm new to this so if i sound silly my apologies, anyway i was looking into the dark purple like colors too but i want a matte like lipstick, i was checking out Diva by MAC online...looks good to me.


  	I just saw a swatch of diva in a different thread and it was beautiful. I am getting it very very soon. Perfect for fall. I am not sure if I would call it purple however...it is more of a deep deeep burgundy to me.

  	If you are looking for a dark semi matte purple I would suggest MAC Rebel or Cyber or Smoked Purple...Makeup forever #49,


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 17, 2012)

I am obsessed with matte neutral shades on my eyes contoured heavily with a dark matte crease...as well as vampy lips and heavy heavy mascara.


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Sep 17, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> I just saw a swatch of diva in a different thread and it was beautiful. I am getting it very very soon. Perfect for fall. I am not sure if I would call it purple however...it is more of a deep deeep burgundy to me.
> 
> If you are looking for a dark semi matte purple I would suggest MAC Rebel or Cyber or Smoked Purple...Makeup forever #49,


  	I got Diva about a month ago. I guess I wanted it to be darker.  It has a lot of red in it.  I'm going to check out Viva Glam III next- I hope it's a little dark than Diva.


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 18, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> I am obsessed with matte neutral shades on my eyes contoured heavily with a dark matte crease...as well as vampy lips and heavy heavy mascara.


  	bobbiedoll03 - will you post a pic? I'd like to see!

  	THX!


----------



## geeko (Sep 18, 2012)

Blushers r my.deadly obession


----------



## Dimples44r (Sep 19, 2012)

Purple lippies!!!! Any and all!!!

  	#PurpleObsessed!!!


----------



## VampyCouture (Sep 19, 2012)

RaizinnthaSun said:


> I got Diva about a month ago. I guess I wanted it to be darker.  It has a lot of red in it.  I'm going to check out Viva Glam III next- I hope it's a little dark than Diva.


  	I have both. I wouldn't say Diva is darker, but a different tone. Diva is more of a dark burgundy red and VGIII is a deep, plum berry. It pulls slightly red, but not as red as Diva. VGIII doesn't look as dark on dark skin tones as it does on light skin tones. They are both gorgeous colors though!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 19, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> bobbiedoll03 - will you post a pic? I'd like to see!
> 
> THX!


  	When I stop being lazy and put on makeup I will! I have been a bum lately LOL!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 19, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> bobbiedoll03 - will you post a pic? I'd like to see!
> 
> THX!


  	The last time I used urban decay naked eyeshadow on my eyes and I contoured my crease with MAC folie applied pretty heavy and blended with a little mac rice paper in my highlight. I also wore heavy mascara (rimmel scandal eyes), and rimmed my lids with feline eye kohl. I rocked MAC dark side on my lips


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 19, 2012)

RaizinnthaSun said:


> I'm currently obsessed with vampy lips- dark purples and berries (I have been breaking Rebel back out for Fall), and good skin (my Clarisonic, Philosophy Purity, Retin A, Philosophy Hope in a Jar, and Mac Essence Serum have been in a steady rotation).


  	Whats your go-to vampy lips right now besides rebel. I am looking for some new colors.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 19, 2012)

I just purchased Sephora brand cream lipstick in Crush....It is heaven! It looks like I have just eaten a bushel of berries, I love the look it gives to my lips, the perfect plum red color.


----------



## stealmyheartlve (Sep 22, 2012)

Contour products!!!! <3


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 22, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> I just purchased Sephora brand cream lipstick in Crush....It is heaven! It looks like I have just eaten a bushel of berries, I love the look it gives to my lips, the perfect plum red color.


  	Dang! I was just in Sephora earlier and I saw that lipstick but I didn't even pick it up to swatch it. I will definitely give it a swatch next time I'm in there.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 22, 2012)

spectrolite said:


> EDIT: *Click for swatch *


  	Oooooh spectrolite. That is looking mighty fine. Thanks for the swatch and review.


----------



## Bliur (Sep 23, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Dang! I was just in Sephora earlier and I saw that lipstick but I didn't even pick it up to swatch it. I will definitely give it a swatch next time I'm in there.


  	I got it in the Sephora sale for 3€ and it's perfect! I love it.


----------



## michelle37 (Sep 29, 2012)

pink and nude lipstick(mac)
  	eyeshadows(mac/mufe
  	orange and burgandy blush(nars/mac/lafemme


----------



## beautygambit (Oct 5, 2012)

Lately I've been obsessed with Mac mineralize skinfinish in Shimpagne and Mac eye shadow in Woodwinked


----------



## auriannjag42 (Oct 6, 2012)

My clairsonic, mac handwritten, and sleek bb cream


----------



## nuclearteeth (Oct 6, 2012)

RaizinnthaSun said:


> I'm currently obsessed with vampy lips- dark purples and berries (I have been breaking Rebel back out for Fall), and good skin (my Clarisonic, Philosophy Purity, Retin A, Philosophy Hope in a Jar, and Mac Essence Serum have been in a steady rotation).


 

	Same in terms of good skin! I've been obsessing over Avibon Pommade recently...I slather it on at night after using my Clarisonic and applying Tazorac, and my skin has never felt so smooth and supple. It's amazing.

  	I've also fallen in love with Rock & Republic Spank, and Sleek Mystic lipstick. MAC Love Goddess is very nice as well!


----------



## beautygambit (Oct 6, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> I am obsessed with matte neutral shades on my eyes contoured heavily with a dark matte crease...as well as vampy lips and heavy heavy mascara.


	Same! I'm definitely a neutral kind of girl when it comes to eyes. I'm trying to branch out more though


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2012)

beautygambit said:


> Same! I'm definitely a neutral kind of girl when it comes to eyes. I'm trying to branch out more though


  	Love, love neutrals.  Welcome!


----------



## sallycanwait (Oct 6, 2012)

I've been revamping my makeup collection to try and do a Lana Del Rey-inspired makeup like a Tanya Burr (pixi2woo) tutorial I saw on youtube. Got my first two MAC eyeshadows in Shale and Omega, the eyes are the main part of the Lana look, and a cool-toned nude lipstick (I want MAC blankety but am using a L'oreal as a dupe till I can afford it). I don't do false lashes like Tanya does in the vid but I'm gonna be hung up on this look till I get as close to recreating it


----------



## beautygambit (Oct 6, 2012)

sallycanwait said:


> I've been revamping my makeup collection to try and do a Lana Del Rey-inspired makeup like a Tanya Burr (pixi2woo) tutorial I saw on youtube. Got my first two MAC eyeshadows in Shale and Omega, the eyes are the main part of the Lana look, and a cool-toned nude lipstick (I want MAC blankety but am using a L'oreal as a dupe till I can afford it). I don't do false lashes like Tanya does in the vid but I'm gonna be hung up on this look till I get as close to recreating it


	OMG I love Pixiwoo  Sam and Nic are gorgeous!


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 6, 2012)

I love MAC Blunt blush.  It's perfect as a subtle crease/transition color for me.  I do love it as a blush as well.  



beautygambit said:


> OMG I love Pixiwoo  Sam and Nic are gorgeous!


  	I'm love Sam's Real Technique brushes!  The powder and stippling brush are the ones I use most - the stippling brush is great for building cheek color.  

  	I'm taking a class with Pixiwoo next month.  I'm so excited to meet and learn from them!


----------



## Missjailor (Oct 7, 2012)

Lately, I have been obssessed with Sleek Sunrise Blush which is now my HG Blush (sorry Taj Mahal) and MAC Vino Lipliner used as a lipstick: perfect sexy pout for fall


----------



## sallycanwait (Oct 7, 2012)

Yazmin said:


> I love MAC Blunt blush.  It's perfect as a subtle crease/transition color for me.  I do love it as a blush as well.
> 
> 
> I'm love Sam's Real Technique brushes!  The powder and stippling brush are the ones I use most - the stippling brush is great for building cheek color.
> ...


	Ooh, that class sounds awesome!! Sam's brushes ARE great. The Real Techniques is the first 'real' brush set I've had. The Expert Face one is my favorite right now but I'm eyeing the stippling brush too, next time Ulta has a sale I'll probably pick that one up


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Oct 7, 2012)

auriannjag42 said:


> My clairsonic, mac handwritten, and sleek bb cream


	How is the Sleek BB Cream? I'm thinking about placing an order from the website since I don't have to go through an ebay seller just to get lower shipping.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Oct 7, 2012)

sallycanwait said:


> Ooh, that class sounds awesome!! Sam's brushes ARE great. The Real Techniques is the first 'real' brush set I've had. The Expert Face one is my favorite right now but I'm eyeing the stippling brush too, next time Ulta has a sale I'll probably pick that one up


  	Yes! You have to get the stippling brush it's perfectly dense and the size is great for cream blush! If your an Ulta member the previous ad has a $5.00 coupon that you can use until 10/20.


----------



## beautygambit (Oct 7, 2012)

Yazmin said:


> I love MAC Blunt blush.  It's perfect as a subtle crease/transition color for me.  I do love it as a blush as well.
> 
> 
> I'm love Sam's Real Technique brushes!  The powder and stippling brush are the ones I use most - the stippling brush is great for building cheek color.
> ...


	Oh you are so lucky! I would love to take one of their classes! They are so creative. Hope you have a fun time!


----------



## Kaidan (Oct 8, 2012)

I've been obsessed with pink-coral lipsticks and 24/7 glide-on eye liner pencils from UD in Perversion, Honey, Deviant, Flipside, and Electric.


----------



## beautygambit (Oct 8, 2012)

Kaidan said:


> I've been obsessed with pink-coral lipsticks and 24/7 glide-on eye liner pencils from UD in Perversion, Honey, Deviant, Flipside, and Electric.


	Perversion is amazing! Love it!


----------



## Willow92 (Oct 13, 2012)

At the moment I'm obsessed with bold lips. Especially really bright pinks.


----------



## aac1024 (Oct 15, 2012)

I went in and out of obsession with MAC gleeful. But i always go in and out of blush obsessions.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm currently obsessed with my whisper of gilt msf.


----------



## auriannjag42 (Oct 16, 2012)

I love it...lightweight and doesn't smudge and very natural looking...i was debating between getting medium and dark and i ended up getting medium and i have to say it's great match...i am nc50 for reference...it was first sleek haul and now Im going back for more...their color range for bb cream dark skintones is great because its a good chance if you are higher than nc50/nw45 the dark option would fit your tone...good job sleek


----------



## auriannjag42 (Oct 16, 2012)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> How is the Sleek BB Cream? I'm thinking about placing an order from the website since I don't have to go through an ebay seller just to get lower shipping.


  I love it...lightweight and doesn't smudge and very natural looking...i was debating between getting medium and dark and i ended up getting medium and i have to say it's great match...i am nc50 for reference...it was first sleek haul and now Im going back for more...their color range for bb cream dark skintones is great because its a good chance if you are higher than nc50/nw45 the dark option would fit your tone...good job sleek


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 21, 2012)

^Sleek have some great products. I don't think I've been disappointed with anything I have purchased from them. My latest obsession is Sleek Flamingo blush. It's such a fun and pretty pink! Everytime I wear it I feel so happy >_< I want to buy the contour kit next but I really can't justify it.


----------



## glammy girl (Oct 21, 2012)

spectrolite said:


> ^Sleek have some great products. I don't think I've been disappointed with anything I have purchased from them. My latest obsession is Sleek Flamingo blush. It's such a fun and pretty pink! Everytime I wear it I feel so happy >_< I want to buy the contour kit next but I really can't justify it. :nope:


 I agree  Sleek products are amazing, I've got a few palettes, blushes and pout polishes and I hear your obsession with Flamingo, it is gorgeous :eyelove: I've also been eyeing the contour kit for a while and about justifying it, we already too deep in the makeup obsession so no point stopping now lol


----------



## presstoblend (Oct 22, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> I just purchased Sephora brand cream lipstick in Crush....It is heaven! It looks like I have just eaten a bushel of berries, I love the look it gives to my lips, the perfect plum red color.


  	Bobbiedoll I purchased this too and I love it! I was looking at a YSL lipstick in almost the same color and couldn't justify coughing up so much $$$ for it so I went to Sephora, saw this and fell in love! Good choice!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 22, 2012)

auriannjag42 said:


> I love it...lightweight and doesn't smudge and very natural looking...i was debating between getting medium and dark and i ended up getting medium and i have to say it's great match...i am nc50 for reference...it was first sleek haul and now Im going back for more...their color range for bb cream dark skintones is great because its a good chance if you are higher than nc50/nw45 the dark option would fit your tone...good job sleek


  	is it a "real" bb cream?  

	I have a waiting to purchase list for Sleek.  I can't wait to try them.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm obsessed with camel, caramel, peach or apricot tones on the lid with a deep purple, navy blue, teal, or  green in the outer V and crease.  So pretty and a great way to make these non neutral colors more wearable for everyday.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 24, 2012)

sss215 said:


> I'm obsessed with camel, caramel, peach or apricot tones on the lid with a deep purple, navy blue, teal, or green in the outer V and crease. So pretty and a great way to make these non neutral colors more wearable for everyday.


  	can you give any shade examples?


----------



## glammy girl (Oct 24, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> can you give any shade examples?


 I second that suggestion


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 24, 2012)

sss215 said:


> I'm obsessed with camel, caramel, peach or apricot tones on the lid with a deep purple, navy blue, teal, or  green in the outer V and crease.  So pretty and a great way to make these non neutral colors more wearable for everyday.


  That is great. I do it, too. I also love to work in a shade like Satin Taupe. My favorite thing is Satin Taupe on the lid with Saffron in the crease and Sketch in the outer v. Love, love, love it. It's so odd to think of it, but it works.


----------



## Dimples44r (Oct 25, 2012)

I love neutrals and can't seem to pry myself away from them. Neutrals and Purples.


----------



## nuclearteeth (Oct 25, 2012)

Back to obsessing over MAC Petals & Peacocks. They need to repromote this shade already!

  	Oh, and MAC Mountain High blush for everyday. It's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 25, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> That is great. I do it, too. I also love to work in a shade like Satin Taupe. My favorite thing is Satin Taupe on the lid with Saffron in the crease and Sketch in the outer v. Love, love, love it. It's so odd to think of it, but it works.


  I need to try this look..always looking for new e/svcombos to explore.


----------



## tiffmegz (Oct 27, 2012)

My obsession is with dewy skin! I layer Nars multiple in Copacabana under Lorac Spotlight powder for a glow that last all day! I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And for lips I am obsessed with a MAC Rebel dupe I found, Wet and Wild's Sugar Plum Fairy! Just did my first FOTD with it.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 28, 2012)

Dewy skin is my obsession too. I'm almost out of Face and Body Mixing Medium to cut my foundation with. And Becca's SSP has found its way into every foundation application.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Oct 28, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> I second that suggestion


  	i third!


----------



## sss215 (Oct 29, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> That is great. I do it, too. I also love to work in a shade like Satin Taupe. My favorite thing is Satin Taupe on the lid with Saffron in the crease and Sketch in the outer v. Love, love, love it. It's so odd to think of it, but it works.


  Nice! Saffron is a HG crease color for me, I have two. Love it!   I need to get Satin Taupe or should I get Stolen Moment from Glamour Daze?


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 29, 2012)

sss215 said:


> Nice! Saffron is a HG crease color for me, I have two. Love it!  I need to get Satin Taupe or should I get Stolen Moment from Glamour Daze?


  Satin Taupe all the way. It's amazing. Also, MUFE has a shadow pencil that's kinda similar, but different enough to own and amazing. It's number 20E. It's so quick to apply, no fuss.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 29, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> can you give any shade examples?


  Tele Tint, Arena, Texture, One to Watch, all by MAC. . I need to look for a tele tint dupe because I think it's dc'd now. MUFE  probably has one.   I tested NARS Alhambra shadow duo  recently and it's amazing! I'm obsessed. I need it!


----------



## AishaArora (Oct 31, 2012)

I 'm obsessed with green eyeliner!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Oct 31, 2012)

auriannjag42 said:


> I love it...lightweight and doesn't smudge and very natural looking...i was debating between getting medium and dark and i ended up getting medium and i have to say it's great match...i am nc50 for reference...it was first sleek haul and now Im going back for more...their color range for bb cream dark skintones is great because its a good chance if you are higher than nc50/nw45 the dark option would fit your tone...good job sleek


  	Wow...sounds fantastic! I wasn't sure what shade to get since I'm an NW45, I was leaning towards the Dark but you think the medium would work?


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Oct 31, 2012)

My new obsession (this week) is false eyelashes! I finally got the hang of putting them on and I'm in LOVE......Anyone else wear falsies and have any recommendations preferably drugstore brands? I really like Kiss lashes.


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 1, 2012)

MzBrownBeauty:  Congrats!  I like the Ardell lashes as far as drugstore/beauty supply lashes go.  You also can't go wrong with Red Cherry lashes online!  I order mine from Madame Madeline.  They have a great selection and great prices.


----------



## nuclearteeth (Nov 1, 2012)

MAChostage said:


> MzBrownBeauty:  Congrats!  I like the Ardell lashes as far as drugstore/beauty supply lashes go.  You also can't go wrong with Red Cherry lashes online!  I order mine from Madame Madeline.  They have a great selection and great prices.


	Seconded for Ardell and Madame Madeline...especially when they have a promo going!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Nov 2, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Nov 2, 2012)

Ok Thanks! I'm heading over to Mademe Madeline now!


nuclearteeth said:


> Seconded for Ardell and Madame Madeline...especially when they have a promo going!


----------



## LAKESHA1908 (Nov 4, 2012)

I'VE BEEN ROCKING PURPLE/LILAC SHADES SINCE I WAS 18 LOL MANY MOONS AGO!! AND I STILL CAN'T ENOUGH OF THEM!!!! I ROCK THEM ALL YEAR ROUND AND PINKS TOO!!! I GOTTA HAVE MY BLUSH!!! I AM A BLUSH WHORE!! EVERY TIME I LEAVE THE HOUSE I HAVE TO HAVE IT!


----------



## Makeup-Bag (Nov 8, 2012)

Mines just has to be Mac Heroine (purple one).....man if that shade had run for president, it would have won!


----------



## GlamGirl10 (Nov 11, 2012)

*I've been obsessed with all things Chanel lately. Completely out of my price range but somehow I make it happen lol. I just purchased a bottle of Cristalle Au Verte fragrance and  Malice Nailpolish (Holiday 2012 Collection) the other day and still have my eyes on a few more items. Oh, God, I'm not sure if freelancing for Chanel is helping me out either! I keep finding things I "must buy"! *


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2012)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> My new obsession (this week) is false eyelashes! I finally got the hang of putting them on and I'm in LOVE......Anyone else wear falsies and have any recommendations preferably drugstore brands? I really like Kiss lashes.


  	Yes, Yes, Yes MzBrownBeauty.  I finally learned to put them on.  I tried a few years ago while vacationing in Puerto Vallarta with my husband and spent one very embarrassing evening when I loss one.  Thought I was scarred for life but just took the plunge again.  I've been playing around with a few brands...both high-end & drugstore and I have to say I really like the *Ardell # 138s*.  
  	I have to trim the length to fit but it's the best look for me.  I've started getting them at Bed Bath & Beyond because my Rite Aid doesn't carry them.  I just got 14 pairs yesterday!  That's obsessed!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2012)

MAChostage said:


> MzBrownBeauty:  Congrats!  I like the Ardell lashes as far as drugstore/beauty supply lashes go.  You also can't go wrong with Red Cherry lashes online!  I order mine from Madame Madeline.  They have a great selection and great prices.


  	I need to check these out.  Are there particular ones that you would suggest?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2012)

Makeup-Bag said:


> Mines just has to be Mac Heroine (purple one).....man if that shade had run for president, it would have won!








    LOL


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 12, 2012)

My latest obsession is OCC Lip Tars. I've purchased 16 of them over the last few days. I can't get enough of them. They're like bright, colorful lip candy. I guess that still falls under my lipstick obsession. I've slowed down recently with purchasing the new Chanel Rouge Allure lipsticks because I have nearly all of the colors I was interested in. There's only a handful left that I want. But I'm still trying to get as many Chanel nail polish colors as I can get.

  	My NARS blush obsession is still going strong. I've added Albatross, Amour, Outlaw and Gina. I still need Luster in my life, and now I think I want Gaiety. MAC brushes may be my next obsession.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 12, 2012)

i think i have too many obsessions. but cheek products would definitely be up there!


----------



## ainelson86 (Nov 14, 2012)

Latest obsessions are...
  	      1.) MAC prolongwear concealer (NW45)
  	      2.) OCC Liptar in Lydia (LOVE!)
  	      3.) Wet and Wild Gel Eyeliner (I just perfected my winged eyeliner!)


----------



## ainelson86 (Nov 14, 2012)

Makeup-Bag said:


> Mines just has to be Mac Heroine (purple one).....man if that shade had run for president, it would have won!


  	Yes Maam!!!! Absolutely love that lippie!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 14, 2012)

ainelson86 said:


> Latest obsessions are...
> 1.) MAC prolongwear concealer (NW45)
> 2.) OCC Liptar in Lydia (LOVE!)
> 3.) Wet and Wild Gel Eyeliner (I just perfected my winged eyeliner!)


	Lydia is so pretty.


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 15, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I need to check these out.  Are there particular ones that you would suggest?


  	Med, right now I have Red Cherry Lashes in #1, 13, 46, 218 and 747S.  I think their lashes are wonderful!


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 15, 2012)

Bare Escentuals High Shine Eyeshadows, GORGEOUS!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2012)

MAChostage said:


> Med, right now I have Red Cherry Lashes in #1, 13, 46, 218 and 747S.  I think their lashes are wonderful!


  	Thank you!  I'll have to check them out.  Lashes are fun to wear but I don't like them to look like landing strips to low flying aircraft, or turn the corner before my face does.


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 16, 2012)

Haha!  I know that's right, Med!  I see a lot of ladies who are into the lash extensions now and so many of them are ridiculously long and thick, so unrealistic and unattractive, IMO.  I think that the Red Cherry #46's are good for an "everyday glam" kind of look.  The others have a more special occasion feel to me, but some folks like to wear the more glam lashes for everyday.  I think you'll find some you like, Madam Madeline has great pics of the lashes.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 27, 2012)

Tom Ford Love Lust blush & Aphrodisiac lipstick.


----------



## macnc50diva (Nov 27, 2012)

Urban Decay's Naked Skin Foundation - One of the best foundations I've tried in a while
  	MAC Studio Careblend Powder - So soft, no flash back
  	MAC #48 Lashes - The most natural dramatic lash I've used yet
  	Palettes....I dont care if its foundation or lipstick or powders I love a nice pretty new palette
  	Achieving the Guinness World Record for the most makeup items de-potted and able to fit safely into a zuca bag...

  	This list could go on forever....lol


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Dec 2, 2012)

ainelson86 said:


> Latest obsessions are...
> 1.) MAC prolongwear concealer (NW45)
> 2.) OCC Liptar in Lydia (LOVE!)
> 3.) Wet and Wild Gel Eyeliner (I just perfected my winged eyeliner!)


  	Yes!! I love my MAC Pro long wear concealer! I have it in NW 45 for dark circles and NW 35 for a high lighter. I love both of them but you have to be quick because they dry fast!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Dec 2, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Yes, Yes, Yes MzBrownBeauty.  I finally learned to put them on.  I tried a few years ago while vacationing in Puerto Vallarta with my husband and spent one very embarrassing evening when I loss one.  Thought I was scarred for life but just took the plunge again.  I've been playing around with a few brands...both high-end & drugstore and I have to say I really like the *Ardell # 138s*.
> I have to trim the length to fit but it's the best look for me.  I've started getting them at Bed Bath & Beyond because my Rite Aid doesn't carry them.  I just got 14 pairs yesterday!  That's obsessed!


  	Doesn't it feel good to finally get putting them on correctly? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	It took me a while but I finally got it right! I like the Kiss lashes KPLD05 because they look very natural. I just bought a pack of Ardell lashes and I'm excited to try them out.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Dec 2, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you!  I'll have to check them out.  Lashes are fun to wear but I don't like them to look like landing strips to low flying aircraft, or turn the corner before my face does.


  	Oh yes, I've tried many pairs that looked totally ridiculous! LOL! So I pulled them off; that's one of the reasons I'm sticking with drugstore/beauty supply brands until I really learn which ones look good on me. No point in spending a lot on lashes that look silly!


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 3, 2012)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Oh yes, I've tried many pairs that looked totally ridiculous! LOL! So I pulled them off; that's one of the reasons I'm sticking with drugstore/beauty supply brands until I really learn which ones look good on me. *No point in spending a lot on lashes that look silly!*


  	I wish someone would tell this to some of these ladies sporting some of these lash extensions!  I have seem some really outrageous, fake looking, unattractive lashes on some girls.  You really have to know when to say when with those things.


----------



## auriannjag42 (Dec 6, 2012)

it works for me and i am a nars new guinea and in between a mac nw45 and mac nc50





MzBrownBeauty said:


> Wow...sounds fantastic! I wasn't sure what shade to get since I'm an NW45, I was leaning towards the Dark but you think the medium would work?


----------



## auriannjag42 (Dec 6, 2012)

My latest obsession is nars sheer glow foundation...it might just be HG status...Im simply in love with it...


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 6, 2012)

My latest obsession is my Lorac Pro Palette and my Sleek Contour Kit.


----------



## auriannjag42 (Dec 6, 2012)

Yazmin said:


> My latest obsession is my Lorac Pro Palette and my Sleek Contour Kit.


  	How do you like the Lorac Pro Palette


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 6, 2012)

Yazmin said:


> My latest obsession is my Lorac Pro Palette and my Sleek Contour Kit.
> How do you like the Lorac Pro Palette


  	I love it!  It's perfect for travel.  Sable is my go to crease/outer V color!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 7, 2012)

Lipstick and my curly hair.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 19, 2012)

Butter London Nail Polishes and Philosophy's Shower Gels.


----------



## MissGlamour (Jan 20, 2013)

I love threads/posts like this; it's so fun to see what people are loving.

  	Current obsessions from my stash include:



 		Tom Ford Enchanted quad - the formula is a bit stiffer than I'd like, but the shades are beautiful and the packaging is to die for! 	
 		Chanel Prelude quad - I'm so late to the party, but I picked this up in December and am fully in love with it. 	
 		Chanel RCS in Boy - ditto the above. This is the perfect MLBB shade, and I get lots of compliments on it. 	
 		Chanel Inimitable Intense mascara - I've used this for a while now, but it's still my favorite mascara ever. Le Volume doesn't come close, IMO. 	
 		Dior Creme de Rose - amazing lip balm, and I love the slightly retro packaging 	
 		Algenist Gentle Rejuvenating Cleanser - the best cleanser I've ever used. It makes my skin softer every time I wash my face.


----------



## B7uemo0n (Jan 25, 2013)

Current obsessions-  MAC Viva glam 1 with NYX Burgundy lip liner. I've found these kind if deep wine reds look lovely on me. This color would look lovely with gold eyeshadow.  MAC Viva Niki Minaj with Spice Lip liner. If you aren't into the bright color on its own spice really tones it down.  MAC Angel lipstick with Soar lip liner. This goes well with an everyday look. I usually line the eyes, contour and use Melba blush with this.   I've also been into a lot of different mascaras. The two that work for me are MAC extra dimension and Buxom mascara. I usually hate MAC mascaras but this actually lifted and extended my lashes. It was not hard to take off at all!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Feb 4, 2013)

My new obsession (I know Im late..lol) is la femme blushes! I just own 4 but they are just like everyone described uber pigmented, long lasting and a terrific price!!!! It's so weird because prior to really wearing makeup I hated blush, thought it was silly but now it's my favorite makeup item!   I own Bordeoux, purple passion, coral and magenta. Going to place another order in a few wks.


----------



## Bach (Feb 5, 2013)

Ids there a thread about the new Hourglass highlighters?


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 5, 2013)

Nail polish is my most recent obsession! Mainly Chanel polishes, but also Butter London, Deborah Lippmann, and A-England. YSL, Zoya and Essie are also on that list, and I'm adding Dior this month.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 5, 2013)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> I own Bordeoux, purple passion, coral and magenta. Going to place another order in a few wks.


	La Femme blush is awesome. Those are great colors you chose.


----------



## pemily (Feb 7, 2013)

my newest obsession is my Mac Zuca 

  	got it yesterday im in luuuuuuuuuuurvvvvve!!


----------



## michelle37 (Feb 7, 2013)

my newest obession is sleek contour kit


----------



## sweetscent (Feb 9, 2013)

probably bit too late but i start loving dark lipsticks like deep prunes or purple etc... also eyeliners with some pop-up colours of shade with nude glosses....


----------



## EndingStart (Feb 9, 2013)

Prom Princess blush from the Archie collection!


----------



## angelspice (Feb 10, 2013)

Right now, I am loving rimmel face primer. It feels smooth on the skin and I feel like I don't have to wear foundation just concealer.


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Feb 10, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqXeBnpDCKQ&feature=share&list=UUlnj6UtmpAs5oVrEd9_767g


----------



## auriannjag42 (Feb 11, 2013)

angelspice said:


> Right now, I am loving rimmel face primer. It feels smooth on the skin and I feel like I don't have to wear foundation just concealer.


  i love this primer...it goes on so lightweight


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 11, 2013)

- M.A.C Hot Chocolate
  	- M.A.C Absolute Power
  	- Chanel Fascination Quad
  	- UD Glenda and Theodora palette
  	- Nars Reflecting Powder ( pressed )

  	The next ones ? Well, many ! Among others 3 nail polishes from the OPI Euro Centrale collection !


----------



## pretty_melody (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm obsessed with my GA eyes to kill mascara and the ysl glossy stains.


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 11, 2013)

Nars Light Reflecting Powder
  	Mac Uninterrupted Prolongwear Eyeshadow
  	Mac Cherry Lipliner
  	Both UD Oz Palettes
  	Mac Ruby Woo l/s
  	Rimmel Kate Moss Matte l/s in 110
  	Prestige Total Intensity eyeshadow in Hocus Pocus (Mac Club /UD Lounge dupe, but the pigmentation is way way way better-it's amazing!)


----------



## mymacaddiction (Feb 15, 2013)

Viva glam nicki 2! It is such a different color for me. I love finding new ways to wear it. The formula is like buttah!!!  Ben nye banana powder. Waited forever to try it and I LOVE it!  Mac alpine bronze blush. Sooo glad I didn't pass this one up. It goes with every makeup look! Love!  Maybelline Vivids lipsticks. Every color. They are fab!


----------



## mymacaddiction (Feb 15, 2013)

Ooh, forgot to add Mac Pure Radiance Primer. Loving this lately!!!


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 15, 2013)

mymacaddiction said:


> Ooh, forgot to add Mac Pure Radiance Primer. Loving this lately!!!


  	Does it work for oily skin?


----------



## sagehen (Feb 15, 2013)

ma146rina said:


> Does it work for oily skin?


  	I was told that it is supposed to be for oily skin of color. I have not had the guts to try my samples yet.

  	My current obsession is a brown smoky eye. I have no idea why I have not tried it before.


----------



## pemily (Feb 15, 2013)

I will second banana powder!


----------



## B7uemo0n (Feb 15, 2013)

pemily said:


> I will second banana powder!


  I would like to know more about banana powder... Maybe where to get it? What it does? Is there one color? How to use? I might end up picking one up!


----------



## mymacaddiction (Feb 16, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I was told that it is supposed to be for oily skin of color. I have not had the guts to try my samples yet.


  I am nc20 and it is wonderful! It has a very light yellow tint but does not show on my skin at all.    It is not as dry as the more silicone-y primers but it does not make me more oily either (in reference to the oily skin question above. Can't quote bc I'm posting from my phone.).


----------



## mymacaddiction (Feb 16, 2013)

B7uemo0n said:


> I would like to know more about banana powder... Maybe where to get it? What it does? Is there one color? How to use? I might end up picking one up!


  Banana is the color of the powder. It's made by Ben nye and there are more colors. It's super cheap (I bought mine online) and it will last forever! I use it mainly to set my undereye concealer and right in my t-zone. The finish is gorgeous! It is a very pale yellow so it very slightly brightens up/warms up the skin. I am very fair so it is not a highlighter on me like it is for Kim K or someone with darker skin, but I still LOVE what it does on my skin tone. Huge fan here!


----------



## sss215 (Feb 17, 2013)

B7uemo0n said:


> Current obsessions-  MAC Viva glam 1 with NYX Burgundy lip liner. I've found these kind if deep wine reds look lovely on me. This color would look lovely with gold eyeshadow.  MAC Viva Niki Minaj with Spice Lip liner. If you aren't into the bright color on its own spice really tones it down.  MAC Angel lipstick with Soar lip liner. This goes well with an everyday look. I usually line the eyes, contour and use Melba blush with this.   I've also been into a lot of different mascaras. The two that work for me are MAC extra dimension and Buxom mascara. I usually hate MAC mascaras but this actually lifted and extended my lashes. It was not hard to take off at all!


  The Extra Dimension mascara is wonderful. I'm usually not sold on high end mascaras because drugstore mascaras work fine; but this one really made my lashes look amazing! I'm obsessed too!   





Bach said:


> Ids there a thread about the new Hourglass highlighters?


  I tried a few of these on in the store.  Radiant light is the one that is suppose to work best for darker skin tones.  While the powders sound great, feel great and are getting rave reviews, they did nothing for me; and when I thought about it more, I don't have a true need for them.  The best way to add luminosity for me is using foundation with a slight red tone to it ; That adds a good amount of warmth to my skin and the MAC EDSF gives me a great highlight.  My orange and coral blushes finish it off as the perfect icing on the cake. Plus I'm oily, so a natural glow peaks out sometime during the day,   So I have a different angle on achieving glow and luminosity. IMO, my friend who is an NC30/35, these powders will be great for her first swipe.   





Dominique33 said:


> - M.A.C Hot Chocolate - M.A.C Absolute Power - Chanel Fascination Quad - UD Glenda and Theodora palette - Nars Reflecting Powder ( pressed )  The next ones ? Well, many ! Among others 3 nail polishes from the OPI Euro Centrale collection !


  I want a couple of those OPI colors as well!   





mymacaddiction said:


> Ooh, forgot to add Mac Pure Radiance Primer. Loving this lately!!!


  This item is HG for me. It's works on everyone, and my makeup lasts all day  





ma146rina said:


> Does it work for oily skin?





sagehen said:


> I was told that it is supposed to be for oily skin of color. I have not had the guts to try my samples yet.  My current obsession is a brown smoky eye. I have no idea why I have not tried it before.


  MAC Prep and Prime Natural Radiance works on oily skin like you wouldn't believe. Imma poster child for oily skin and this product has convinced me.  You don't need a lot of the product (add more if you are drier) and if you are oily, you can skip the moisturizer step.  It's a once and done product.   MAC Prep and Prime Natural Radiance works well on all skin tones and skin types.  It is the most beneficial for oily skin because as a primer, it will keep your makeup on longer. It has a light canary yellow tone to it (a little lighter than the Ben Nye powder in Banana) which works best for deeper skin tones especially when white primers tend to gray out our foundation.  It's also the same color as the Clinique dramatically different moisturizer and once it's applied there is no color left. It doesn't change you foundation color.  Best prep and prime primer MAC has produced!  If you have a sample, I highly suggest you try it out.


----------



## MahoganyRose (Feb 17, 2013)

The fresh, clean, flawless nude face has been my go to look for a few weeks now too.  My Bamboo eyeshadow and Taupe lipstick are worn down to nubs now.


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 17, 2013)

sss215 said:


> MAC Prep and Prime Natural Radiance works well on all skin tones and skin types. It is the most beneficial for oily skin because as a primer, it will keep your makeup on longer. It has a light canary yellow tone to it (a little lighter than the Ben Nye powder in Banana) which works best for deeper skin tones especially when *white primers tend to gray out our foundation.* It's also the same color as the Clinique dramatically different moisturizer and once it's applied there is no color left. It doesn't change you foundation color. Best prep and prime primer MAC has produced! If you have a sample, I highly suggest you try it out.


  	I add red to my foundation a lot (except when using studio fix, because those foundations run really red on me). I have golden undertones, but I love adding red to give myself a youthful, healthy glow.

  	Another good white primer is the Nyx HD primer. It works really well on darker skin tones and doesn't 'gray out' the foundation which I like.


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 17, 2013)

Alpine Bronze (i use it with my Sundipped bronzer and Nars Orgasm and it's just AMAZING)
  	Too faced Natural at Night palette (especially the first row of e/s,there's one that looks like a warmer,more pigmented Soba which is one of my Mac favs)
  	Mac Creme Cup and YSL rouge volupte 1
  	Mac Lord it Up eyeliner
  	Mac Indianwood paint pot


----------



## B7uemo0n (Feb 17, 2013)

MAC cantaloupe blush, MSF natural for contour/bronzer and MSF in soft and gentle.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Feb 18, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> I add red to my foundation a lot (except when using studio fix, because those foundations run really red on me). I have golden undertones, but I love adding red to give myself a youthful, healthy glow.  Another good white primer is the Nyx HD primer. It works really well on darker skin tones and doesn't 'gray out' the foundation which I like.


  Ive heard good things about NYX HD primer. I'll have to run by Ulta when I get a chance.


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Feb 18, 2013)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Ive heard good things about NYX HD primer. I'll have to run by Ulta when I get a chance.


  	Does anyone know if the NYX HD Primer will reflect light with flash photography? I'm kinda wary of using HD products, because in pictures it looks white where I've applied other HD products


----------



## mymacaddiction (Feb 19, 2013)

ma146rina said:


> Alpine Bronze (i use it with my Sundipped bronzer and Nars Orgasm and it's just AMAZING) Too faced Natural at Night palette (especially the first row of e/s,there's one that looks like a warmer,more pigmented Soba which is one of my Mac favs) Mac Creme Cup and YSL rouge volupte 1 Mac Lord it Up eyeliner Mac Indianwood paint pot


  Alpine bronze really is beautiful! It's a color I would have never considered until I saw it on someone on YouTube. I'm soooo glad I picked it up. It's like none of my other blushes!


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 20, 2013)

mymacaddiction said:


> Alpine bronze really is beautiful! It's a color I would have never considered until I saw it on someone on YouTube. I'm soooo glad I picked it up. It's like none of my other blushes!


  	Me too!i saw it in jacquelinehill vid and ran and got it.i'm so glad i did it's the perfect blush to warm up my complexion without making me look orange.i was actually surprised that it wasn't sold out.i think a lot of ppl overlooked it.


----------



## mymacaddiction (Feb 20, 2013)

ma146rina said:


> Me too!i saw it in jacquelinehill vid and ran and got it.i'm so glad i did it's the perfect blush to warm up my complexion without making me look orange.i was actually surprised that it wasn't sold out.i think a lot of ppl overlooked it.


  Omg! She's the exact reason I bought it too. I LOVE her vids and have bought most of what she recommends. I'm not usually so easily persuaded but she just makes everything look so darn good! Lol!


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 20, 2013)

mymacaddiction said:


> Omg! She's the exact reason I bought it too. I LOVE her vids and have bought most of what she recommends. I'm not usually so easily persuaded but she just makes everything look so darn good! Lol!


  	That girl is gorg!yeah she makes me buy a lot of stuff too.have you tried the pressed pigments?Jaqueline raved about them but all the other beauty bloggers seem to hate them.


----------



## mymacaddiction (Feb 20, 2013)

ma146rina said:


> That girl is gorg!yeah she makes me buy a lot of stuff too.have you tried the pressed pigments?Jaqueline raved about them but all the other beauty bloggers seem to hate them.


  I have not tried them. I did look at them in the store and they looked way too glittery for me. :-(


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 20, 2013)

mymacaddiction said:


> I have not tried them. I did look at them in the store and they looked way too glittery for me. :-(








 .the next thing on my list is the prolong wear lipglass in Infinitely Likeable.i saw it in one of her vids and now i need it of course.


----------



## pemily (Feb 20, 2013)

ma146rina said:


> That girl is gorg!yeah she makes me buy a lot of stuff too.have you tried the pressed pigments?Jaqueline raved about them but all the other beauty bloggers seem to hate them.


  	I can't seem to find her on yt?!

  	any help xo


----------



## mymacaddiction (Feb 20, 2013)

pemily said:


> I can't seem to find her on yt?!  any help xo


  Jaclynhill1


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 20, 2013)

mymacaddiction said:


> Jaclynhill1


 
  	I'm sorry, i wrote her name in french
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	You must watch her tutorials, she's AmaZinG!I learned a lot from her.


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 20, 2013)

Jaclyn Hill is awesome!!! I buy so much from her recommendations!

  	Top Beauty Guru IMO. Her and Lisa Eldridge are amazing!!


RaizinnthaSun said:


> Does anyone know if the NYX HD Primer will reflect light with flash photography? I'm kinda wary of using HD products, because in pictures it looks white where I've applied other HD products


  	No. I've taken many pictures with this primer underneath and I've never had a white cast. It is a white primer so you will get a white cast when you apply it initially, but once you put foundation and concealer over it, you can't tell. I only use it when I need a heavier coverage. Doesn't work so well when you want a light coverage face day. I LOVE this primer.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 20, 2013)

Right now im obsessed with lashes !!!   I put in a huge order with Madame Madeline for lashes, I choose Red Cherry & Ardell lashes cant wait to get them.  Also Im obsessed with lipglosses especially my Sheen Supreme glosses.  I really love those glosses, I just forget about them sometimes.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 20, 2013)

Newest obsessions: Hibiscus lipstick by Burberry, MUFE Pro Finish foundation, Chanel Libre Universelle Loose Powder


----------



## mymacaddiction (Feb 21, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Jaclyn Hill is awesome!!! I buy so much from her recommendations!  Top Beauty Guru IMO. Her and Lisa Eldridge are amazing!!  No. I've taken many pictures with this primer underneath and I've never had a white cast. It is a white primer so you will get a white cast when you apply it initially, but once you put foundation and concealer over it, you can't tell. I only use it when I need a heavier coverage. Doesn't work so well when you want a light coverage face day. I LOVE this primer.


  Lisa Eldridge is amazing also! She is so relaxing to watch and listen to. She's definitely the real deal!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Feb 21, 2013)

YSL


----------



## sss215 (Feb 23, 2013)

New Obsessions:  

  	Beauty Blender: no more sticking myself in the eye when using a concealer brush to apply under eye concealer

  	Beyonce's eyemakeup on the cover of the latest Vogue: beautiful winged eyeliner, so chrisp and clean .

  	Hourglass Ambient Powder Brush: so soft, i am using this to apply my Chanel Prefection Lumiere   

  	Wet N Wild Fergie Lipstick in Fuschianista, its exactly what I want Girl About Town to be on me if I could wear it straight out the tube. 

  	OCC Lip Tars,  NSFW and Pretty Boy mixed,  just awesome 

  	Sable by MAC shadow 
  	   	[FONT=arial, sans-serif]*,*[/FONT]


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for this suggestion!  I picked up my first Lip Tar, NSFW, a few weeks ago and just got the Sephora OCC Lip Tar Pro Pick set V 2.0 yesterday.  I'm wearing NSFW today but will mix the two later on today to see what it looks like on me.  I'm loving these Lip Tars!  Question:  are you mixing them directly on the lip by applying one and then the other, or are you doing it on the back of your hand or another surface first?




sss215 said:


> New Obsessions:
> 
> Beauty Blender: no more sticking myself in the eye when using a concealer brush to apply under eye concealer
> 
> ...


----------



## sss215 (Feb 23, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Thanks for this suggestion!  I picked up my first Lip Tar, NSFW, a few weeks ago and just got the Sephora OCC Lip Tar Pro Pick set V 2.0 yesterday.  I'm wearing NSFW today but will mix the two later on today to see what it looks like on me.  I'm loving these Lip Tars!  Question:  are you mixing them directly on the lip by applying one and then the other, or are you doing it on the back of your hand or another surface first?


  Stainless steel palette, back of the hand too.


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 23, 2013)

sss215 said:


> New Obsessions:
> 
> *Beauty Blender: no more sticking myself in the eye when using a concealer brush to apply under eye concealer*
> 
> ...


  	OMG yes! I am soooo glad I finally broke down and bought the BeautyBlender.


----------



## mymacaddiction (Feb 23, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> OMG yes! I am soooo glad I finally broke down and bought the BeautyBlender.


  Meeee too!!! It is a DREAM for concealer!!


----------



## sss215 (Feb 24, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> OMG yes! I am soooo glad I finally broke down and bought the BeautyBlender.





mymacaddiction said:


> Meeee too!!! It is a DREAM for concealer!!


  Yes, did you get the duo? the 2 pack is a better value.


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 24, 2013)

sss215 said:


> Yes, did you get the duo? the 2 pack is a better value.


  	I didn't get the 2 pack but I ended up with two and I'm not even going to tell you how that happened. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let's just say it was a mistake on Sephora's part.


----------



## mymacaddiction (Feb 24, 2013)

sss215 said:


> Yes, did you get the duo? the 2 pack is a better value.


  I did!! It made me feel better about spending $20 on a sponge. $12.50 just seems so much more reasonable. Ha!


----------



## sss215 (Feb 24, 2013)

I also used the beauty blender pat down the my lipstick a little bit. I was going for a bit of a stain; worked like a charm


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 24, 2013)

when using the beauty blender do you pat on the product or wipe it on?


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 25, 2013)

I love using my Beauty Blender for concealer.  I pat/stipple the product on.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 25, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> when using the beauty blender do you pat on the product or wipe it on?


  Concealer, I use my fingers and then bounce the beauty blender over it to blend out the edges  Foundation, I put it on with a brush and then bounce to blend out


----------



## sss215 (Feb 25, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> when using the beauty blender do you pat on the product or wipe it on?


  Concealer, I use my fingers and then bounce the beauty blender over it to blend out the edges  Foundation, I put it on with a brush and then bounce to blend out


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 25, 2013)

I'll have to get one, or the set. LOL  How hard are they to clean?


----------



## aradhana (Feb 25, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I'll have to get one, or the set. LOL  How hard are they to clean?


  	super easy.
  	i keep a block of olive oil soap next to my bathroom vanity, and i just wet the blender and rub it on the bar of soap, then rinse.

  	the blender is also good for cream blush....


----------



## MissGlamour (Feb 25, 2013)

My current obsessions are:  Tom Ford fragrances - I'm dying to explore more, but so far I love Jasmin Rouge and Neroli Portofino Chanel Mystic Eyes - just ordered this baby, and I'm dying for it to arrive! Urban Decay Super Saturated Lip Pencils - these took me by surprise! I got one in the Glinda palette and instantly loved how easy it was to apply. I also bought Lovechild. These are a breeze for shaping, lining, and filling in lips with the full pigmentation of a lipstick and a subtle glossy sheen.


----------



## MissGlamour (Feb 25, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> - M.A.C Hot Chocolate - M.A.C Absolute Power - Chanel Fascination Quad - UD Glenda and Theodora palette - Nars Reflecting Powder ( pressed )  The next ones ? Well, many ! Among others 3 nail polishes from the OPI Euro Centrale collection !


  Ahh isn't the Glinda palette spectacular? I just love it!


----------



## B7uemo0n (Feb 27, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> when using the beauty blender do you pat on the product or wipe it on?


  I just bought the beauty blender 2 pack and have used it for the last two days. I love it! I spot the foundation on my face then bounce the BB on it and it makes my skin look so flawless. It doesn't look heavy at all. Before this I wa using the MAC 130 that I love also but my foundation looks a tad bit cakey with it.   I cleaned it with soap at night and it is usually dry in the morning but is still stained from the foundation.


----------



## Slimmycakes (Feb 28, 2013)

Diorshow Iconic Overcurl Mascara *bats lashes*


----------



## funkychik02 (Mar 6, 2013)

Chanel Byzantine lipstick!


----------



## B7uemo0n (Mar 6, 2013)

Buxom Big and Healthly Lipstick in color Athens! It is like Betty Bright but more on the coral side and is a better formula. Everyone should try this line of lippies. They have so many different colors!


----------



## smokeyrose (Mar 7, 2013)

I wish I'd love the Beauty Blender as much as everyone else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 8, 2013)

Sephora brushes! I tried a few, the silver handles one and wasn't really impressed. Now, they have these black handle pro brushes and I love them. A makeup artist used a couple on me a few weeks ago and I ended up buying a fluffy foundation brush, concealer brush and slanted blush brush. Really impressed.   Also, Chanel's Illusion D'ombre shadows. I've had 3 of them for awhile, but I have fallen in love with them just now. They work better over primer and that makes all the difference. I can just use one all over my eyes if that's all I feel like doing.   Clinique Chubby Intense lip pencils. My favorite is Heftiest Hibiscus. So pigmented, comfortable to wear and a gorgeous color to wear, especially for the upcoming Summer.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Mar 9, 2013)

Le Metier Beaute


----------



## sss215 (Mar 9, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Clinique Chubby Intense lip pencils. My favorite is Heftiest Hibiscus. So pigmented, comfortable to wear and a gorgeous color to wear, especially for the upcoming Summer.


  	Their new brushes are nice.  I got the #27 crease brush. Its perfect for adding color into the crease.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Mar 16, 2013)

sss215 said:


> Easy, I wash mine out with Dr. Bonner's Magic Soap.  I wet the blender and  massage the soap through and rinse clean in cold water.  Get the set, its cheaper per blender.
> 
> 
> Their new brushes are nice.  I got the #27 crease brush. Its perfect for adding color into the crease.


  	Ditto for Dr. Bonners. I don't have a beauty blender but I use it to wash my brushes and it is the best product I've tried.


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 16, 2013)

MissGlamour said:


> Ahh isn't the Glinda palette spectacular? I just love it!


  	Yes both are really great ! Must-Haves !
  	Current obsessions : M.A.C Baking Beauties, Dior Summer 2013 collection !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and many more !


----------



## pinkfizz (Mar 16, 2013)

Too faced borderline. I swear by this to stop my lipsticks bleeding.
  	Also Rimmel's Lash Accelerator mascara, I just love it


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 16, 2013)

My new HG product is Fergie's Wet 'n Wild Take on the Day eyeshadow primer.  Nothing has kept my oily creases at bay like this has - not even MAC paint pots, UDPP, TFSI, NARS, MUFE Aqua Creams/Shadow pencils or Kat Von D.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 16, 2013)

Eyelashes! I've finally become a pro at putting them on. I gave in and finally started the tweezer method last week, after fear I'd be the one to lose an eye over it, and it's so easy! Now, I already have 3 pairs of Mac lashes and I plan on going on a massive lash binge. I love dramatic ones, so that's what I'm all about.


----------



## auriannjag42 (Mar 16, 2013)

my current obessions lately have been blush and more blush, in particular springtime blushes, mac dollymix, nars torrid, nars taj mahal are in my rotation and i have been obsessed with achieving the perfect nude lip like i have tried a different nude lip look everyday this week...im trying to break the cycle for this upcoming spring/summer and go with more bold lip colors but i have no clue where to start


----------



## hwdsprincess (Mar 16, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> My new HG product is Fergie's Wet 'n Wild Take on the Day eyeshadow primer.  Nothing has kept my oily creases at bay like this has - not even MAC paint pots, UDPP, TFSI, NARS, MUFE Aqua Creams/Shadow pencils or Kat Von D.


  Ooh I'll have to try that primer.  As for my beauty blender I love it but I as well feel like it doesn't feel easy to clean I bought the set that comes w the cleanser and it to me it still looks dirty : /


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 17, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> As for my beauty blender I love it but I as well feel like it doesn't feel easy to clean I bought the set that comes w the cleanser and it to me it still looks dirty : /


  	My beauty blender has been fairly easy to clean, but then I only use it to blend in my concealer so not sure if that is a factor or not.  I wet mine first, then apply the cleaner directly to the soiled areas and work it into a light lather.  Only once did I have a few stubborn spots and had to repeat the process to get them out.


----------



## sss215 (Mar 17, 2013)

hwdsprincess said:


> Ooh I'll have to try that primer.  As for my beauty blender I love it but I as well feel like it doesn't feel easy to clean I bought the set that comes w the cleanser and it to me it still looks dirty : /


  I really work the soap through even if I have to push, squeeze and change the shape of the blender entirely. The first time I cleaned it all the stains did not come out and that bothered me... so I tried again with a little more aggression, using it like a stress ball!  All the bending and squeezing worked. Don't worry about it loosing its shape after all this because it dries down to its same egg shape.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 20, 2013)

Facial oil cleansers make light work of removing tough stains from all types of sponges AND white brushes. Just be sure to follow with a regular cleanser and rinse well. For cleansers, I like plain old baby shampoo.


----------



## alyxo (Mar 20, 2013)

- Syrup lipstick by MAC
  	- Gold Deposit by MAC
  	- Soft and Gentle by MAC
  	- Gold pigment by MAC
  	- Boudoir Eyes palette by TooFaced


----------



## Cara (Mar 21, 2013)

Im starting to get a little obsessed with Inglot  Trying to build up a little palette - its pretty nice eyeshadows!  
  	Also in love with my revlon whipped creme, ive been applying with my fingers as it just feels sooooo lush!! Can almost feel it melt onto my skin


----------



## mymacaddiction (Mar 21, 2013)

I just got the chanel vitalumiere aqua foundation and I am OBSESSED with it. You cannot see it on the skin. It is beautiful! Also milani luminoso blush! Gorgeous and cheap!


----------



## alyxo (Mar 26, 2013)

Illamasqua's pigment in Static. SO BEAUTIFUL. The sexiest pigment ever. My first Illamasqua product. It's so hard to find in Southern Canada. I think I'm going to start an Illamasqua obsession.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Mar 27, 2013)

Lipstick


----------



## nuclearteeth (Mar 28, 2013)

The Kat Von D Lock-It Tattoo foundation. I didn't think I'd a) like it, or b) find a good match, but luckily I was wrong on both counts.

  	Also, my MAC 165. My favourite brush EVER.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 28, 2013)

I cannot find this and I've been looking forever!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 28, 2013)

Cara said:


> Im starting to get a little obsessed with Inglot  Trying to build up a little palette - its pretty nice eyeshadows!
> Also in love with my revlon whipped creme, ive been applying with my fingers as it just feels sooooo lush!! Can almost feel it melt onto my skin


  	my coworker just bought this and it looks beautiful on her.  she looks like she has on something, but it is natural.  ya know?  makes me want to buy it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 28, 2013)

sss215 said:


> I really work the soap through even if I have to push, squeeze and change the shape of the blender entirely. The first time I cleaned it all the stains did not come out and that bothered me... so I tried again with a little more aggression, using it like a stress ball! All the bending and squeezing worked. Don't worry about it loosing its shape after all this because it dries down to its same egg shape.


  	this is how I have to do my thick brushes... drives me nuts...


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 28, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> My new HG product is Fergie's Wet 'n Wild Take on the Day eyeshadow primer.  Nothing has kept my oily creases at bay like this has - not even MAC paint pots, UDPP, TFSI, NARS, MUFE Aqua Creams/Shadow pencils or Kat Von D.


  	I meant to quote Yazmin in my post above.  I was reading the boards on the train ride home and on a whim, i stopped in my walgreens.  They had them, I bought the last three.   wohoo!!!  LOL


----------



## mymacaddiction (Mar 29, 2013)

nuclearteeth said:


> The Kat Von D Lock-It Tattoo foundation. I didn't think I'd a) like it, or b) find a good match, but luckily I was wrong on both counts.  Also, my MAC 165. My favourite brush EVER.


  I love this foundation too! Unfortunately, it's always sold out!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Mar 29, 2013)

nuclearteeth said:


> The Kat Von D Lock-It Tattoo foundation. I didn't think I'd a) like it, or b) find a good match, but luckily I was wrong on both counts.  Also, my MAC 165. My favourite brush EVER.


  I was wondering if her foundation was any good. I wasn't sure if her shades went deep enough to match NW 45. I honestly, have more foundation then I'll need for the next year or two : /


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 1, 2013)

nuclearteeth said:


> The Kat Von D Lock-It Tattoo foundation. I didn't think I'd a) like it, or b) find a good match, but luckily I was wrong on both counts.
> 
> Also, my MAC 165. My favourite brush EVER.


  	what do you use yours with.


----------



## VampyCouture (Apr 1, 2013)

Nars Pure Matte Lipsticks in Mascate. I've had this for a while, but only recently got around to wearing it. It's one of the best reds on me and looks good across all skin tones. I actually have a picture of me wearing it with a friend who's much lighter than me and it suits us both very well!

  	Mac Powerpoint in Orpheus. It's seriously a really gorgeous color for Spring nights. I love this and use it as an eye base as well as an eyeliner. If you have UD Smog, putting it over Orpheus creates a really gorgeous, golden-bronze that pops for brown eyes.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 4, 2013)

Chanel Rouge Noir lipstick


----------



## sss215 (May 27, 2013)

Who's wearing Kevyn Aucoin's Sensual Skin Enhancer.   I am and I love it!    It covers very well and  keeps your skin looking like skin. 

  	The KA brand has a lot of great products.  Its a bit under the radar, but if you have a counter near you, I say check it out.  I'm obsessed!


----------



## Yazmin (May 29, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> My new HG product is Fergie's Wet 'n Wild Take on the Day eyeshadow primer.  Nothing has kept my oily creases at bay like this has - not even MAC paint pots, UDPP, TFSI, NARS, MUFE Aqua Creams/Shadow pencils or Kat Von D.
> I meant to quote Yazmin in my post above.  I was reading the boards on the train ride home and on a whim, i stopped in my walgreens.  They had them, I bought the last three.   wohoo!!!  LOL


  	How are you liking the primer?  I'm so impressed with how well it works on my oily creases.  The Milani primer is a close second.  

  	I've fallen in love all over again with my Real Techniques Blush brush.  I love it for defining my cheekbones and applying blush.  I've bought like 3 or 4 backups of this brush.  I recently saw a tip where the MUA mentioned using the Setting brush to apply concealer for an airbrushed effect, so I'm eager to try it.  I wonder if it'll give my Beauty Blender a run for its money.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 2, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> How are you liking the primer?  I'm so impressed with how well it works on my oily creases.  The Milani primer is a close second.    I've fallen in love all over again with my Real Techniques Blush brush.  I love it for defining my cheekbones and applying blush.  I've bought like 3 or 4 backups of this brush.  I recently saw a tip where the MUA mentioned using the Setting brush to apply concealer for an airbrushed effect, so I'm eager to try it.  I wonder if it'll give my Beauty Blender a run for its money.


  I love real technique's blush brush. They dry so fast after cleaning as well


----------



## pemily (Jun 2, 2013)

Mac shadoes.,, bought 6 in the last two days.,,  9 palettes now!


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 3, 2013)

My latest obsession:  Bare Minerals loose eyeshadows.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jun 6, 2013)

Chanel Malice blush & Sunkissed Illuminator


----------



## alyxo (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh God, there are so many products I'm in love with right now....

  	- Laura Mercier's Tinted Moisturizer in Bisque
  	- MAC's Prep & Prime Highlighter in Radiant Rose
  	- Nars blush in Sin
  	- Nars blush in Madly
  	- MAC EDSF in Double Definition
  	- MAC eyeshadow in Brown Script
  	- MAC eyeshadow in Antiqued
  	- MAC eyeshadow in Soft Brown
  	- Buxom lipstick in Two Timer


----------



## alle685 (Jul 1, 2013)

This summer I have been obsessed with getting the Jennifer Lopez "glow"...So I have been obsessing with different highlighters...I've got the MAC Lustre Drops and glimmer shimmers, NARS Orgasm and I've managed to track down and purchase the Jemma Kidd Makeup School Dewy Glow Radiance Creme in RoseGold (thanks to pixiwoo) and I CANNOT wait to try it!


----------



## DivaLevy (Sep 25, 2013)

I have had a obsession of glowing/bronzed skin! Lorac has a beautiful baked bronzer that I have been obsessed with and has done wonders for me. As we head into fall i'm not obsessed with oxblood, deep reds, and deep purples. I have made a video about some makeup that are my go to for fall


----------



## nemo007 (Sep 29, 2013)

Nars luster at the moment. I forgot how gorgeous it was. And my dior lipsticks


----------



## sagehen (Oct 3, 2013)

At the moment I am obsessed with the perfect nude lipstick for me. I don't know why. Maybe I subconsciously want to wear smoky eyes and nude lips all fall.


----------



## nemo007 (Oct 3, 2013)

sagehen said:


> At the moment I am obsessed with the perfect nude lipstick for me. I don't know why. Maybe I subconsciously want to wear smoky eyes and nude lips all fall.


  Have you found one? I love nars little darling but it was limited by edition.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Oct 5, 2013)

My favorite nude or I should say Nudish shades are:  MAC Freckletone MAC Touch MAC Fresh Brew  Do you have or like any of these?     





sagehen said:


> At the moment I am obsessed with the perfect nude lipstick for me. I don't know why. Maybe I subconsciously want to wear smoky eyes and nude lips all fall.


----------



## boujoischic (Oct 5, 2013)

Neutral Matte eyeshadows and statement lipcolors. Ive been wearing a lot of bold statement lipsticks lately so Ive been keeping it very simple for the rest of my face. When I shop for eyeshadows now I look at the neutral colors first. I know there are no makeup rules and I can do bold eyes and lips but I prefer this "clean" look at the moment. As far as lipcolors I'm still in love with Pink Nouveau but my vampy colors are starting to make their appearances like Rebel and I cant wait to try my TTT.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 5, 2013)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> My favorite nude or I should say Nudish shades are:  MAC Freckletone MAC Touch MAC Fresh Brew  Do you have or like any of these?


  I have tried and didn't love Fresh Brew, but it's been awhile, so I may need to re-investigate. The others I have not tried, but I am going to a counter today, so I might! Thanks!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Oct 6, 2013)

I also, meant to add Feed the Senses all though it's a mauvey nude. Finding the perfect nude lipstick is like finding a needle in a haystack. I hope you were able to find something you love.  





sagehen said:


> I have tried and didn't love Fresh Brew, but it's been awhile, so I may need to re-investigate. The others I have not tried, but I am going to a counter today, so I might! Thanks!


O


----------



## sagehen (Oct 6, 2013)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> I also, meant to add Feed the Senses all though it's a mauvey nude. Finding the perfect nude lipstick is like finding a needle in a haystack. I hope you were able to find something you love. O


  I missed Feed the Senses when it came out, and the other shades you mentioned I discovered were lustres, which I am not a fan of, BUT, thanks to looking up the shades you mentioned, I do have a couple of other options I am going to try out soon.  Plus, have you been in the color collection threads? There are a couple of shades coming out in the next several collections.  I have a couple of nudes from the Nude and Metallics collection, which I have yet to try, and I will do that soon.


----------



## sugypop1 (Oct 7, 2013)

My all time favorite nude lip combo is MAC Myth with MAC Cushy liner. I line my lips with Cushy and blend it inwards and then I pat on some Myth and blend it with my fingers just a little bit. Sometimes I top if off with C-Thru or Prrr lipglass. 

  Another nude I like is MAC Honeylove.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 7, 2013)

I love Cushy liner, but for some reason I am hoarding and don't think to use it because it's been discontinued. I need to pull it out again and use it.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Oct 7, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I have a couple of nudes from the Nude and Metallics collection, which I have yet to try, and I will do that soon.


 
  Yeah,  I always seem to gravitate to MAC's lustre  lipsticks. I've never been to those threads but will be going right over there. I've missed so many collections since I started buying MAC again just recently.


----------



## dreamlove (Oct 10, 2013)

Kevyn Aucoin sensual skin enhancer Mac bright forecast highlight pen Mac soft and gentle MSF


----------



## alyxo (Oct 10, 2013)

- NARS Albatross - I'm always on the hunt for a great highlighter and I have so many. But lately I've abandoned them all for Albatross. Every time I've worn make-up, I've gone with this highlighter. I just love the pale gold colour it gives off and it blends like butter on the skin.

  - MAC Freckletone - This is my everyday/too lazy to do my makeup go to lipstick. It's a Lustre formula which I usually don't like. But it's a beautiful warm toned nude and it's so easy to wear.

  - MAC Plink - This lipstick is so gorgeous and girly. It's also a Lustre formula which is weird. It's a warm but light pink colour with a gold tone to it. It reminds me of Bombshell but less pink and a lot softer. Like Freckletone, it's very easy to wear and build up easily.

  - NARS Chelsea Girls - I love these little lip laquers NARS came out with a while ago. Chelsea Girls is just a baby pink but it's so perfect because it goes with everything. I actually wear Chelsea Girls on top of Freckletone and Plink a lot... The result is gorgeous.


----------

